# 3 anni tra 3 giorni



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Tra 3 giorni sarà il terzo anno del secondo palchetto di corna sul mio capo, da allora il bramire nei boschi è diventato la norma e permane in me quella pesantezza che quella leggerezza ha portato. Ho due date che ricordo il 18 Febbraio, il giorno in cui la troietta con quel figlio di puttana è uscita mentre io stavo male per malattia avuta per un lavoro che avevo fatto solo per regalarle una vacanza (idiota di un Daniele che sono), poi il 21 Marzo, il giorno dopo alla morte del suo nonno, giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto distruggendo totalmente il mio animo.
Io tra tre giorni le spedirò una mail, un memo che rimando per decisione presa e non discutibile ogni anno, le mando questo memo per ricordarle almeno in una sola data che persona è stata, che le sue azioni hanno quasi avuto come sonseguenze esiti infausti e che comunque la mai vita è cambiata con una dipendenza che mi rende impossibile fare certe scelte e comunque alcune modifiche di base che hanno completamente cambiato la mia vita. Io per esempio ora non posso e non riesco vivere solo, adesso vivo con mia madre e tra un poco andrò a convivere con la mia ragazza, ma io sono conscio che la vita in solitaria di cui ero capace prima non sono più capace di reggerla, anzi sinceramente starei male come non mai e cadrei in una situazione da cui sarebbe difficile uscire, quella della mia solitudine più che completa, la mia voglia di isolarmki dal mondo tutto.
Manderò questa mail per ricordarle che persona è, che lei è la somma di quello che ha fatto e quindi anche di aver quasi ucciso una persona, che si è salvata non per merito suo.
Per il mio punto di vista le cose permangono nella vita, quello che si è fatto rimane scritto nel nostro libro personale e nonostante le scuse che possiamo inventarci le abbiamo fatte tutte le cose che sono scritte. Mi chiedo, lei potrà diventare una donna brava, con figli ed un compagno che ama, ma dentro di lei permarrà anche la stronza puttana che ha fatto del male ed è quello che può rimanere come epitaffio per una tomba "buona madre e amata compagna...gran puttana e stronza di merda".
La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra 3 giorni sarà il terzo anno del secondo palchetto di corna sul mio capo, da allora il bramire nei boschi è diventato la norma e permane in me quella pesantezza che quella leggerezza ha portato. Ho due date che ricordo il 18 Febbraio, il giorno in cui la troietta con quel figlio di puttana è uscita mentre io stavo male per malattia avuta per un lavoro che avevo fatto solo per regalarle una vacanza (idiota di un Daniele che sono), poi il 21 Marzo, il giorno dopo alla morte del suo nonno, giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto distruggendo totalmente il mio animo.
> Io tra tre giorni le spedirò una mail, un memo che rimando per decisione presa e non discutibile ogni anno, le mando questo memo per ricordarle almeno in una sola data che persona è stata, che le sue azioni hanno quasi avuto come sonseguenze esiti infausti e che comunque la mai vita è cambiata con una dipendenza che mi rende impossibile fare certe scelte e comunque alcune modifiche di base che hanno completamente cambiato la mia vita. Io per esempio ora non posso e non riesco vivere solo, adesso vivo con mia madre e tra un poco andrò a convivere con la mia ragazza, ma io sono conscio che la vita in solitaria di cui ero capace prima non sono più capace di reggerla, anzi sinceramente starei male come non mai e cadrei in una situazione da cui sarebbe difficile uscire, quella della mia solitudine più che completa, la mia voglia di isolarmki dal mondo tutto.
> Manderò questa mail per ricordarle che persona è, che lei è la somma di quello che ha fatto e quindi anche di aver quasi ucciso una persona, che si è salvata non per merito suo.
> Per il mio punto di vista le cose permangono nella vita, quello che si è fatto rimane scritto nel nostro libro personale e nonostante le scuse che possiamo inventarci le abbiamo fatte tutte le cose che sono scritte. Mi chiedo, lei potrà diventare una donna brava, con figli ed un compagno che ama, ma dentro di lei permarrà anche la stronza puttana che ha fatto del male ed è quello che può rimanere come epitaffio per una tomba "buona madre e amata compagna...gran puttana e stronza di merda".
> La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.





Daniele :rotfl::rotfl: che cosa sei :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele :rotfl::rotfl: che cosa sei :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Sono un post-it fastidioso e molto puntuale. La mail la scrivo in questi due giorni perchè possa essere equilibrata e mandare il messaggio giusto, senza troppo rancore, anzi il più impersonale possibile, ma che ricordi anno per anno la cosa. In questo caso non mi si può denunciare per stalking, perchè tale non è ed io dentro mi sento meglio....ed è questo quello che conta.
Marì, la mia ragazza sa che persona meticolosa sono sei impegno, è solo che mi impegnno davvero poche volte.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono un post-it fastidioso e molto puntuale. La mail la scrivo in questi due giorni perchè possa essere equilibrata e mandare il messaggio giusto, senza troppo rancore, anzi il più impersonale possibile, ma che ricordi anno per anno la cosa. In questo caso non mi si può denunciare per stalking, perchè tale non è ed io dentro mi sento meglio....ed è questo quello che conta.
> Marì, la mia ragazza sa che persona meticolosa sono sei impegno, è solo che mi impegnno davvero poche volte.



Daniele ma hai intenzione di farla ogni anno questa "mail" ... una sorta di buon compleanno??? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra 3 giorni sarà il terzo anno del secondo palchetto di corna sul mio capo, da allora il bramire nei boschi è diventato la norma e permane in me quella pesantezza che quella leggerezza ha portato. Ho due date che ricordo il 18 Febbraio, il giorno in cui la troietta con quel figlio di puttana è uscita mentre io stavo male per malattia avuta per un lavoro che avevo fatto solo per regalarle una vacanza (idiota di un Daniele che sono), poi il 21 Marzo, il giorno dopo alla morte del suo nonno, giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto distruggendo totalmente il mio animo.
> Io tra tre giorni le spedirò una mail, un memo che rimando per decisione presa e non discutibile ogni anno, le mando questo memo per ricordarle almeno in una sola data che persona è stata, che le sue azioni hanno quasi avuto come sonseguenze esiti infausti e che comunque la mai vita è cambiata con una dipendenza che mi rende impossibile fare certe scelte e comunque alcune modifiche di base che hanno completamente cambiato la mia vita. Io per esempio ora non posso e non riesco vivere solo, adesso vivo con mia madre e tra un poco andrò a convivere con la mia ragazza, ma io sono conscio che la vita in solitaria di cui ero capace prima non sono più capace di reggerla, anzi sinceramente starei male come non mai e cadrei in una situazione da cui sarebbe difficile uscire, quella della mia solitudine più che completa, la mia voglia di isolarmki dal mondo tutto.
> Manderò questa mail per ricordarle che persona è, che lei è la somma di quello che ha fatto e quindi anche di aver quasi ucciso una persona, che si è salvata non per merito suo.
> Per il mio punto di vista le cose permangono nella vita, quello che si è fatto rimane scritto nel nostro libro personale e nonostante le scuse che possiamo inventarci le abbiamo fatte tutte le cose che sono scritte. Mi chiedo, lei potrà diventare una donna brava, con figli ed un compagno che ama, ma dentro di lei permarrà anche la stronza puttana che ha fatto del male ed è quello che può rimanere come epitaffio per una tomba "buona madre e amata compagna...gran puttana e stronza di merda".
> La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.


Daniele festeggiamo dai...
Una buona bevuta io, te e Lothar, ma perchè non condividi il testo della mail con noi?
Sono passati tre anni...
Posso dirti una cosa io che sono cresciuto sotto la sferza della perfidia femminile?
Se tanto me dà tanto, lei neppure leggerà la mail, se vuoi invece sfogarti, è meglio che vai con gli amici a bere, e poi dici loro, adesso ascoltate tutto quello che ho da dire a quella stronza, e parti con il tuo rosario e tutte le litanie dei santi.
Fui fortunato eh?
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una notte di quasi venti anni fa.
Coraggio piccolo dai, hai solo scoperto che un'amore può anche finire eh? Dai ti è solo andata male una storia, dai basta, guarda ho quello che ri serve e stasera usciamo, e poi....
E fu così che ricevetti in dono una figa di gomma.
Mi sentii amato.
Lei per la prima volta era andata in un negozio magic amerika, per prendere questo oggetto per me.
Poi andammo a cena...
Daniele non dimenticherò il suo vestitino blu, si guarda davanti allo specchio, poi dice..." Uhm, ste qua mi fanno il segno!" e si tolse le mutandine...
Mi diede un bacio e mi disse..." Te stasera hai bisogno di una troia, per stanotte, sarò tutta tua, potrai farmi e dirmi tutto quello che vorrai, Conte, sfoga tutto il tuo risentimento, la tua rabbia ".
E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.
L'indomani lei fece i proclami..." Ragazze ho fatto l'esorciccio e lui è guarito!", ha finito il suo diniego esistenziale e torna munifico come non mai alle baldorie.
Ah grandio Daniele che cosa non è quella donna.
E ti chiedi come mai, SOLO a lei, io chiesi: " Ok, sarai la mia testimone di nozze!". E mia moglie disse, sbuffando, " Tu quella non la devi più vedere, la tua più che amica...".
AH grandio, cosa non furono le nozze del conte, con la testimone che lo porta in bagno per il regalo di nozze, non dimenticherò mai il suo bacio di nozze. 
Poi Daniele, il bene che si riceve si dà.
Anni dopo fui io a tenerle la testa finchè vomitava.
Sono quasi dieci anni che non la vedo, ma quando penso a lei, mi dico...com'eri anofele zanzara!
Più ti leggo Daniele, più ringrazio lei, che mi salvò: potevo finire come te eh?
Pensa nel 2011 potrei festeggiare anch'io: il mio ventennio da lasciato.

Daniele, come sai, sto imparando a farmi delle belle risate sui dispiaceri altrui, e sai perchè?
IO a tutt'oggi non conosco nessuno che si sia mai fatto riguardo dei miei.
Quindi Daniele se i miei dolori, le mie sofferenze, sono solo robe di un bambino capriccioso e non cose intime di un uomo che ha le sue fragilità e insicurezze, tanto peggio per loro.
Alzo i coturni, e novello Achille della situazione, trasformo in Ettore tutto ciò che mi guasta l'animo. E sfogo la mia ira.
Munifico come non mai.

Daniele va a trovare il conte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5ZP1TUEitg


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele preparati:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGAx7QrXl5s&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono un post-it fastidioso e molto puntuale. La mail la scrivo in questi due giorni perchè possa essere equilibrata e mandare il messaggio giusto, senza troppo rancore, anzi il più impersonale possibile, ma che ricordi anno per anno la cosa. In questo caso non mi si può denunciare per stalking, perchè tale non è ed io dentro mi sento meglio....ed è questo quello che conta.
> Marì, la mia ragazza sa che persona meticolosa sono sei impegno, è solo che mi impegnno davvero poche volte.


Daniele se io fossi la tua ragazza, per come sono fatto io e ti vedo sprecare il tuo tempo a scrivere con meticolosità una mail alla tua ex che ti ha messo nella merda cornificandoti, anzichè dedicarti a scrivere una mail carica di amore per lei la tua ragazza del momento, ti lascerei all'istante.
Che umiliazione indescrivibile, vedere che tu dai tutta sta importanza a questa ex. Ma ti pare il caso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mio dio! Io mi dimentico anche l'anniversario di matrimonio o il mio compleanno. E tu stai a ricordare l'anniversario delle corna.... per piacere. Sei ridicolo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele ma hai intenzione di farla ogni anno questa "mail" ... una sorta di buon compleanno??? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


No, una sorta di ricordo di che persona di merda è, peerchè se anche si cambia noi siamo le azioni che abbiamo fatto.
Le ricorderò che a porescindere di tutto il bene che avrà e potrà fare lei ha fatto del male ad una persona che non se le meritava e come ho sempre detto, vale piùil male fatt ad uno che il bene fatto a 1000.
Sabina, sarò ridicolo, ma io decisi di seguire questa linea pesante verso di lei ed a prescindere di quello che sarà la mia vita permango coerente con le mie scelte di vita, se ho avuto questa idea e l'ho scelta persevero fino alla fine dei miei giorni con questa cosa, semplicemente perchè me lo ero ripromesso.
Mai tradire se stessi, è il peggio del peggio.
Poi non mi aspetto che lei si strapperà i capelli o piangerà, ma sono sicuro che negli anni come una goccia cinese il messaggio arriverà perfettamente al cervello di quell'essere involuto che è la mia ex e cioè che è una persona di merda...a prescindere dal compagno che ama o dai figli che ama, che semplicemente è una persona capace di giustificare scelte orribili per vantaggi propri e il funerale di suo nonno sarà sempre nei suoi ricordi anche con questa funzione.
Io rimango nei ricordi come un fastidio latente e faccio in modo di non essere dimenticato.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio dio! Io mi dimentico anche l'anniversario di matrimonio o il mio compleanno. E tu stai a ricordare l'anniversario delle corna.... per piacere. Sei ridicolo.


Io mi ricordo le date dei compleanni della mia ragazza e del nostro anniversario, la data del compleanno dei suoi genitori e di mia madre, del mio padrino e del mio migliore amico nonchè di altre 50 persone, mi ricordo il numero di telefono di almeno 20 persone a memoria e nei momenti migliori (con il motorola star tac) almeno 100 persone.
I numeri non sono un problema per me.


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo le date dei compleanni della mia ragazza e del nostro anniversario, la data del compleanno dei suoi genitori e di mia madre, del mio padrino e del mio migliore amico nonchè di altre 50 persone, mi ricordo il numero di telefono di almeno 20 persone a memoria e nei momenti migliori (con il motorola star tac) almeno 100 persone.
> I numeri non sono un problema per me.


Non e' un problema di memoria... trovo solo che le cose importanti sono altre. 
Sono la prima comunque a preparare le feste di compleanno per i miei bambini, o a chiamare per i compleanni degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, una sorta di ricordo di che persona di merda è, peerchè se anche si cambia noi siamo le azioni che abbiamo fatto.
> Le ricorderò che a porescindere di tutto il bene che avrà e potrà fare lei ha fatto del male ad una persona che non se le meritava e come ho sempre detto, vale piùil male fatt ad uno che il bene fatto a 1000.
> Sabina, sarò ridicolo, ma io decisi di seguire questa linea pesante verso di lei ed a prescindere di quello che sarà la mia vita permango coerente con le mie scelte di vita, se ho avuto questa idea e l'ho scelta persevero fino alla fine dei miei giorni con questa cosa, semplicemente perchè me lo ero ripromesso.
> Mai tradire se stessi, è il peggio del peggio.
> ...


Daniele presentamela...
E io le dico...sono un amico di Daniele.
Poi vediamo come si mette...e porto a casa.
Vediamo chi ha ragione tra me e te eh?
Cento su cento...avrò una scoglionata che mi dice...ma diosanto...quello là ancora pensa a me?

Ma Danielino...pensa se lei è figa e munifica come non mai...
E ti risponde alla mail...
Così..." Daniele, vedo che sei ancora tanto innamorato di me eh? Pucci pucci, rosica..danielino"...
Pensa che colossale figura di merda ti faresti.

Danielino, sei ancora innamorato di me, nonostante quello che ti ho fatto...eh? 

Fidati ti stai cacciando nei guai....
Ma pensa alla tua tesi XD.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Dio santo Daniele sei parossistico...
Ogni giorno ti alzi, le guardi, le prendi in mano...e le lustri, che non prendano polvere.

Cazzo...invece di fare come tanti che dicono...ma chi se ne frega delle corna? Tanto le abbiamo tutti...tu insisti pervicace a dire...eh no ragazzi...cornuto come me al mondo non esiste nessuno...

Sei attaccato alle corna come Peanuts alla sua copertina...ma mollele ste cazzo di corna...

Ma sai che fastidiose sono le persone che passano la vita a farsi compatire?
Pensa una volta conoscevo un tizio che era super ipocondriaco...le malattie le aveva tutte...e gli dissi...e la vaginite?

E lui imperterrito: " QUela è la me parte dalla testa...e scende giù per tutto il corpo come lo sfogo di sant'antonio"...
Perfino la vaginite aveva sto qua, pur di essere malato di qualcosa...


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Non c'è amore in me per quella cosa, non c'è rispetto assolutamente per la sua persona in quanto per me non è una persona. Io agisco adesso solo per stare bene e non mi importa se a quella cosa io darò fastidio fino a che avrà 50 anni, ma io devo ricordare che persona di merda è! Lo devo fare perchè se  tutte le persone di merda non dimenticassero di esserlo forse si vivrebbe meglio.


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele, ma secondo te la legge? Io dopo le prime due righe (se non anche prima) la cestinerei. Faccio fatica a leggerti qui quando scrivi sempre le solite cose... figurati lei.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' un problema di memoria... trovo solo che le cose importanti sono altre.
> Sono la prima comunque a preparare le feste di compleanno per i miei bambini, o a chiamare per i compleanni degli altri.


La mia vi9ta è meno importante di cosa? Io sono quasi morto per una puttanella e voglio ricordarle che il 18 Febbraio mi ha tradito (quindi persona abbastanza di merda) e che il 20 Marzo  nonostante mi avesse tradito e tutto fosse finito mi ha usato ingannandomi e questa parte della vicenda che io non perdono e non perdonerò mai, non mi importa che fosse morto suo nonno, per un morto non aveva diritto di calpestare la dignità di una persona viva, un morto vale sempre meno di un vivo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Daniele, ma secondo te la legge? Io dopo le prime due righe (se non anche prima) la cestinerei. Faccio fatica a leggerti qui quando scrivi sempre le solite cose... figurati lei.


Non mi importa, non mi importa proprio, a me basta che veda anche solo il mio nome per non dimenticare che persona di merda è., mai e poi mai le lascerò l'illusione di averla perdonata o di non avere rancore verso di lei, voglio che viva con la consapevolezza che una persona ha rancore giustificato verso di lei e che è stata lei con il suo cervello inesitente ad innescare il tutto.


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Io per tutela una segnalazione la farei... stai attento a non rovinare la tua vita attuale per una cosa che va dimenticata.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io per tutela una segnalazione la farei... stai attento a non rovinare la tua vita attuale per una cosa che va dimenticata.


Scusa, ma chi sei per dire che va dimenticata? va dimenticata da chi e perchè? Perchè è comodo per chi ha fatto del male dimenticare? Dimmi la legge che io violerei (una mail all'anno non la vedo assolutamente come un problema in termini di legge), dimmi la legge che indica che le persone devono dimenitcare, dimmi chi è quello stronzo che pensa che si debba fare.
Quindi vanno dimenticate le parole usate contro di me apposta per farmi provare il suicidio? Va dimenticato l'odio usato contro di me solo perchè non ero morto? Sabina, non c'è legge che difenda da un modo civile di comportamento e non c'è legge che imponga una così assurda mancanza di libertà della persona.
Io ho dei diritti e quando vengono calpestati pretendo che io possa farli valere.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

risorse, tempo, salute sprecati inutilmente quando un ragazzo nel pieno della propria vita potrebbe sfruttare tutte le sue doti e possibilità per il futuro.
questa è una zavorra pazzesca per te, daniele 
ma sono le solite parole al vento


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva le mie queestioni di principio per me sono cose importanti. Ho avuto una ferita  incredibile per colpa di una stronzetta che non riusciva a mettere sotto terra il suo nonnino senza usare una persona come tramite del suo dolore a prescindere che avesse dei torti verso quella persona. Non mi importa che avesse 20 anni, dopo i 16 anni il rispetto delle persone va considerato, se sbagli ne paghi le conseguenze, se non le vuoi pagare e non le paghi ne pagherai altre ed è giusto così.
Una mail all'anno è poco, davvero meno di quanto mi fa male quella cosa, meno di quanti danni fa ancora quella vicenda dentro di me e meno di quanto mi limita anche nelle scelte lavorative il tutto. Io non potrò allontanarmi da Ferrara più di tanto in vita mia, non ne avrò più il coraggio, vivrò sempre in condizioni limitrofi a Bologna a prescindere dal lavoro o no, quindi per colpa della vicenda la mia carriera mi è andata totalmente a rotoli. Per una carriera a rotoli ed un animo distrutto credo che una mail sia davvero poco.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva le mie queestioni di principio per me sono cose importanti. Ho avuto una ferita incredibile per colpa di una stronzetta che non riusciva a mettere sotto terra il suo nonnino senza usare una persona come tramite del suo dolore a prescindere che avesse dei torti verso quella persona. Non mi importa che avesse 20 anni, dopo i 16 anni il rispetto delle persone va considerato, se sbagli ne paghi le conseguenze, se non le vuoi pagare e non le paghi ne pagherai altre ed è giusto così.
> Una mail all'anno è poco, davvero meno di quanto mi fa male quella cosa, meno di quanti danni fa ancora quella vicenda dentro di me e meno di quanto mi limita anche nelle scelte lavorative il tutto. Io non potrò allontanarmi da Ferrara più di tanto in vita mia, non ne avrò più il coraggio, vivrò sempre in condizioni limitrofi a Bologna a prescindere dal lavoro o no, quindi per colpa della vicenda la mia carriera mi è andata totalmente a rotoli. Per una carriera a rotoli ed un animo distrutto credo che una mail sia davvero poco.


sai bene che non mi riferisco solo alla mail.
ormai parole non ne ho più, ci vorrebbero i fatti di qualcuno che ti vuole bene


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

E che fatti? Solo una peersona mi vuole bene seriamente, il resto delle persone che me ne voleva ha preferito abbandonarmi tempo fa, molto tempo fa, nelle mani di supposti esperti e grazie alla loro sapiente guida sono riuscito quasi a morire. Adesso grazie alla guida  solo mia sopravvivo, riesco ad avere una vita pesudo normale. Mia madre cosa dice di questa cosa? Che se mi fa stare bene di farla, che prima o poi arriverà il tempo che mi dimenticherò di questa mail e sarà quello il momento in cui sarò libero da  questa maledizione, ma fino a quel momento fare tutto questo, perchè semplicemente è la mia vendetta, il gusto sottile dell'ansia nelle altre persone che sanno di avere la coscienza sporca e sanno che io mi faccio valere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra 3 giorni sarà il terzo anno del secondo palchetto di corna sul mio capo, da allora il bramire nei boschi è diventato la norma e permane in me quella pesantezza che quella leggerezza ha portato. Ho due date che ricordo il 18 Febbraio, il giorno in cui la troietta con quel figlio di puttana è uscita mentre io stavo male per malattia avuta per un lavoro che avevo fatto solo per regalarle una vacanza (idiota di un Daniele che sono), poi il 21 Marzo, il giorno dopo alla morte del suo nonno, giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto distruggendo totalmente il mio animo.
> Io tra tre giorni le spedirò una mail, un memo che rimando per decisione presa e non discutibile ogni anno, le mando questo memo per ricordarle almeno in una sola data che persona è stata, che le sue azioni hanno quasi avuto come sonseguenze esiti infausti e che comunque la mai vita è cambiata con una dipendenza che mi rende impossibile fare certe scelte e comunque alcune modifiche di base che hanno completamente cambiato la mia vita. Io per esempio ora non posso e non riesco vivere solo, adesso vivo con mia madre e tra un poco andrò a convivere con la mia ragazza, ma io sono conscio che la vita in solitaria di cui ero capace prima non sono più capace di reggerla, anzi sinceramente starei male come non mai e cadrei in una situazione da cui sarebbe difficile uscire, quella della mia solitudine più che completa, la mia voglia di isolarmki dal mondo tutto.
> Manderò questa mail per ricordarle che persona è, che lei è la somma di quello che ha fatto e quindi anche di aver quasi ucciso una persona, che si è salvata non per merito suo.
> Per il mio punto di vista le cose permangono nella vita, quello che si è fatto rimane scritto nel nostro libro personale e nonostante le scuse che possiamo inventarci le abbiamo fatte tutte le cose che sono scritte. Mi chiedo, lei potrà diventare una donna brava, con figli ed un compagno che ama, ma dentro di lei permarrà anche la stronza puttana che ha fatto del male ed è quello che può rimanere come epitaffio per una tomba "buona madre e amata compagna...gran puttana e stronza di merda".
> La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.




Tu sei fuori come un poggiolo!

Scusa eh............


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu sei fuori come un poggiolo!
> 
> Scusa eh............


Quintina, si chiama vendetta questa e fa stare bene chi non si è meritato di essere trattato di merda. Come ogni azione di vendetta pura va pensata ed attuata con eleganza il tutto per creare ansia da un lato e piacere dall'altro. 
Se io sto megli in questa mia azione, se le persone vicino a me quindi ne hanno vantaggio perchè darmi dei problemi al fare tutto ciò? Ditemi un buon motivo per cui non dovrei farmi questo piccolo regalo, perchè non dovrei essere coerente con quanto detto in passato.


----------



## Papero (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu sei fuori come un poggiolo!
> 
> Scusa eh............


da me si dice "di fuori come una persiana" 

p.s. che c'hai sempre innervoso? :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, si chiama vendetta questa e fa stare bene chi non si è meritato di essere trattato di merda. Come ogni azione di vendetta pura va pensata ed attuata con eleganza il tutto per creare ansia da un lato e piacere dall'altro.
> Se io sto megli in questa mia azione, se le persone vicino a me quindi ne hanno vantaggio perchè darmi dei problemi al fare tutto ciò? Ditemi un buon motivo per cui non dovrei farmi questo piccolo regalo, perchè non dovrei essere coerente con quanto detto in passato.


Tanto lei non la leggerà nemmeno. E se la leggerà non le cambierà certo la vita.

Ma tu dicevi che se ti avesse chiesto scusa ti saresti messo l'anima in pace. Invece mesi fa ti ha chiesto scusa e tu che fai? Butti sale sulla tua ferita! Non fai niente per sanarla...

Con quella email fai del male a te stesso, non certo a lei, per cui non ti stai vendicando di niente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> da me si dice "di fuori come una persiana"
> 
> p.s. che c'hai sempre innervoso? :rotfl:




Basta che non senta canzoni di Jovanotti...


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Quintina, quelle non furono ddelle scuse, furono un contentino a cui io ho dovuto piegarmi. Perchè quando sono io a dover pagare ovviamente il conto è quello pieno, quando sono gli altri a doverlo fare con me hanno ovviamente tutti i sconti simpatia.
Semplicemente io allora ho ricominciato a vivere ma non ho perdonato e sinceramente non perdonerò mai una persona così di merda che ha solo voluto danneggiarmi per suo vantaggio. Come ho sempre detto, l'avrei perdonata se le scuse me le avesse fatte di persona, non lo ha fatto e io penso che posso permettermi di non essere un buonista del cazzo e decidere di mandare all'inferno una persona , perchè io posso odiare una persona per tutta la vita ed è umano farlo se quella ti ha costretto a cose che ti hanno fatto del male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, quelle non furono ddelle scuse, furono un contentino a cui io ho dovuto piegarmi. Perchè quando sono io a dover pagare ovviamente il conto è quello pieno, quando sono gli altri a doverlo fare con me hanno ovviamente tutti i sconti simpatia.
> Semplicemente io allora ho ricominciato a vivere ma non ho perdonato e sinceramente non perdonerò mai una persona così di merda che ha solo voluto danneggiarmi per suo vantaggio. Come ho sempre detto, l'avrei perdonata se le scuse me le avesse fatte di persona, non lo ha fatto e io penso che posso permettermi di non essere un buonista del cazzo e decidere di mandare all'inferno una persona , perchè io posso odiare una persona per tutta la vita ed è umano farlo se quella ti ha costretto a cose che ti hanno fatto del male.



Certo che puoi odiarla...

... ma continuare a ricordare in questo modo fa male solo a te

... non vai avanti di un passo

lo sai che anch'io provo odio intenso per una certa persona e non la perdonerò mai e se mi dicessero che soffre come un cane probabilmente proverei piacere per questo... ma la cosa che mi ha permesso di andare avanti e voltare pagina è stato il tagliare definitivamente ogni ponte con lui. Non ho dimenticato, ma non celebro le ricorrenze con dei riti assurdi che farebbero male soltanto a me


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, si chiama vendetta questa e fa stare bene chi non si è meritato di essere trattato di merda. Come ogni azione di vendetta pura va pensata ed attuata con eleganza il tutto per creare ansia da un lato e piacere dall'altro.
> Se io sto megli in questa mia azione, se le persone vicino a me quindi ne hanno vantaggio perchè darmi dei problemi al fare tutto ciò? Ditemi un buon motivo per cui non dovrei farmi questo piccolo regalo, perchè non dovrei essere coerente con quanto detto in passato.


Non capisco che regalo sia....Secondo me le tue mail neanche le apre. ti avrà messo tra gli utenti indesiderati. Ergo, scrivi solo per te stesso.
Altrimenti le apre, e pensa" Ma sto qui ancora a me sta pensando?" Alza le spalle e continua la sua vita.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco che regalo sia....Secondo me le tue mail neanche le apre. ti avrà messo tra gli utenti indesiderati. Ergo, scrivi solo per te stesso.
> Altrimenti le apre, e pensa" Ma sto qui ancora a me sta pensando?" Alza le spalle e continua la sua vita.


Non penso a lei, ma a quanto sia una merda, poi chi lo dice che utilizzi la mia mail personale? Poi lei non è così furba da sapere tutto quanto riguarda le mail e quant'altro, visto che ho beccato tutto quello che mi serviva per avere le prove che fosse solo una baldracca.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non penso a lei, ma a quanto sia una merda, poi chi lo dice che utilizzi la mia mail personale? Poi lei non è così furba da sapere tutto quanto riguarda le mail e quant'altro, visto che ho beccato tutto quello che mi serviva per avere le prove che fosse solo una baldracca.


Allora la seconda che ti ho scritto. La apre vede che sei tu, alza le spalle, fà un sorriso e continua la sua vita.
Se è così stronza come dici direi che proprio non gliene può fregare di meno....


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora la seconda che ti ho scritto. La apre vede che sei tu, alza le spalle, fà un sorriso e continua la sua vita.
> Se è così stronza come dici direi che proprio non gliene può fregare di meno....


 brava!! ti quoto alla grande!:up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora la seconda che ti ho scritto. La apre vede che sei tu, alza le spalle, fà un sorriso e continua la sua vita.
> Se è così stronza come dici direi che proprio non gliene può fregare di meno....


No, purtroppo vorrebbe fregarsene, ma non ci riesce e vive cercando di non pensarci e dimenticare, così io giro il coltello nella piaga sua, quella di sapere di aver fatto del male ad una persona che solo del bene le aveva fatto, il sapere che non è una bella persona le fa un male cane e questo l'ho scoperto dai pochi contatti telefonici con lei.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, purtroppo vorrebbe fregarsene, ma non ci riesce e vive cercando di non pensarci e dimenticare, così io giro il coltello nella piaga sua, quella di sapere di aver fatto del male ad una persona che solo del bene le aveva fatto, il sapere che non è una bella persona le fa un male cane e questo l'ho scoperto dai pochi contatti telefonici con lei.


Convinto tu convinti tutti. Se anche avessi dei rimorsi, nel momento in cui ogni anno ricevo una mail simile riuscirei solo a pensare "Meno male che è finita"...


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Convinto tu convinti tutti. Se anche avessi dei rimorsi, nel momento in cui ogni anno ricevo una mail simile riuscirei solo a pensare "Meno male che è finita"...


 quoto di nuovo.....:up: ma non ci fare l'abitudine!! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto di nuovo.....:up: ma non ci fare l'abitudine!! :up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Convinto tu convinti tutti. Se anche avessi dei rimorsi, nel momento in cui ogni anno ricevo una mail simile riuscirei solo a pensare "Meno male che è finita"...


non "peccato che quello stronzo non si è suicidato per quello che gli ho fatto, se lo meritava proprio, mi ha solo aiutato quando ha potuto e poi gli ho fatto del male e mi sono anche incazzata che ha avuto l'ardore di lamentarsi".
Farfalla, dimostri di essere come la maggior parte delle donne sai? Senza cuore e senza anima.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> da me si dice "di fuori come una persiana"
> 
> p.s. che c'hai sempre innervoso? :rotfl:


Da noi...ti si fora come un balcon...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> non "*peccato che quello stronzo non si è suicidato *per quello che gli ho fatto, se lo meritava proprio, mi ha solo aiutato quando ha potuto e poi gli ho fatto del male e mi sono anche incazzata che ha avuto l'ardore di lamentarsi".
> Farfalla, dimostri di essere come la maggior parte delle donne sai? Senza cuore e senza anima.


No Daniele non mi sarei mai permessa di dire o pensare una cosa così. Come sono convinta che neanche lei lo pensi.
Fondamentalmente perchè per quel poco che so di te, penso che c'erano ben altri motivi dietro a quel gesto, credo che le basi già ci fossero. Il tradimento è stato solo l'ultima cosa e tu continui a dare la colpa a quello.
Se avessi tentato di uccidermi ogni volta che ho aiutato qualcuno e ho ricevuto in cambio una pedata nel culo, scusami ma non ci sarai già più da un bel pezzo.
E visto che sono convinta tu sia un ragazzo intelligente dubito che solo per questo tu abbia tentato di toglierti la vita.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, purtroppo vorrebbe fregarsene, ma non ci riesce e vive cercando di non pensarci e dimenticare, così io giro il coltello nella piaga sua, quella di sapere di aver fatto del male ad una persona che solo del bene le aveva fatto, il sapere che non è una bella persona le fa un male cane e questo l'ho scoperto dai pochi contatti telefonici con lei.


Magari si fa un piantin e ti dice...
" Ti ho fatto male cornificandoti eh? Mi sento tanto in colpa, per averti cornificato, ma sai Daniele sono scelte eh? Ora paghi!"


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Daniele non mi sarei mai permessa di dire o pensare una cosa così. Come sono convinta che neanche lei lo pensi.
> Fondamentalmente perchè per quel poco che so di te, penso che c'erano ben altri motivi dietro a quel gesto, credo che le basi già ci fossero. Il tradimento è stato solo l'ultima cosa e tu continui a dare la colpa a quello.
> Se avessi tentato di uccidermi ogni volta che ho aiutato qualcuno e ho ricevuto in cambio una pedata nel culo, scusami ma non ci sarai già più da un bel pezzo.
> E visto che sono convinta tu sia un ragazzo intelligente dubito che solo per questo tu abbia tentato di toglierti la vita.


Ma tu non sei sfortunata come lui, ogni volta che hai ricevuto una pedata in culo, sei andata a piangere dagli uomini come me, che ti hanno detto, dai non pianger, vieni qua...dai qui...e tu con le lacrime agli occhi..." Dai facciamo un po' di sesso che mi tiro su le chiappone sode!"...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei sfortunata come lui, ogni volta che hai ricevuto una pedata in culo, sei andata a piangere dagli uomini come me, che ti hanno detto, dai non pianger, vieni qua...dai qui...e tu con le lacrime agli occhi..." Dai facciamo un po' di sesso che mi tiro su le chiappone sode!"...





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Daniele non mi sarei mai permessa di dire o pensare una cosa così. Come sono convinta che neanche lei lo pensi.
> Fondamentalmente perchè per quel poco che so di te, penso che c'erano ben altri motivi dietro a quel gesto, credo che le basi già ci fossero. Il tradimento è stato solo l'ultima cosa e tu continui a dare la colpa a quello.
> Se avessi tentato di uccidermi ogni volta che ho aiutato qualcuno e ho ricevuto in cambio una pedata nel culo, scusami ma non ci sarai già più da un bel pezzo.
> E visto che sono convinta tu sia un ragazzo intelligente dubito che solo per questo tu abbia tentato di toglierti la vita.


No, non c'erano per nulla, perchè tu dai per scontato che io fossi così come sono ora, cosa che non era assolutamente.
Il sentirmi dire da lei che fossi la persona più bella che avesse mai incontrato ma che mi aveva tradito...mi fa ancora male come un pugno nello stomaco appena ricevuto. Possibile, mi sono comportato solo bene con lei e lei perchè ha avuto paura del rapporto con me mi ha ucciso. Ancora ci piango per la persona che è morta quel giorno e non è quel rotto in culo di suo nonno, ma di me.
Perchè si può morire pur rimandendo vivi, si può perdere così tanto della prorpia anima da rimanere delle bestie in difesa e senza nulla più in cui credere, perchè la vita di un uomo è stata data via per del sesso.
Io non ero quello che sono diventato, io e lui non siamo la stessa persona nonostante viviamo nel medesimo corpo è morto lui e sono subentrato io come persona.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora la seconda che ti ho scritto. La apre vede che sei tu, alza le spalle, fà un sorriso e continua la sua vita.
> Se è così stronza come dici direi che proprio non gliene può fregare di meno....


Ma certo che fa'cosi'.......poi come Daniele sa'bene basta cliccare su''blocca mittente''e le sue email finiscono direttamente nel cestino.
Non le vede neanche Daniele,io quando ho trovato assillanti ho fatto la stessa cosa,ogni tanto svuoti il cestino e spariscono.
Scusa Daniele se mi permetto,ma come fai a pensarci ancora dopo tanto tempo??
Fosse capitato a me,l'avrei cancellata e basta,non merita email o altro.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Daniele non mi sarei mai permessa di dire o pensare una cosa così. Come sono convinta che neanche lei lo pensi.
> Fondamentalmente perchè per quel poco che so di te, penso che c'erano ben altri motivi dietro a quel gesto, credo che le basi già ci fossero. Il tradimento è stato solo l'ultima cosa e tu continui a dare la colpa a quello.
> Se avessi tentato di uccidermi ogni volta che ho aiutato qualcuno e ho ricevuto in cambio una pedata nel culo, scusami ma non ci sarai già più da un bel pezzo.
> E visto che sono convinta tu sia un ragazzo intelligente dubito che solo per questo tu abbia tentato di toglierti la vita.


Non ho ricevuto una pedata nel culo, ho ricevuto il rivivere alcune vicende mie che non andavano rivisssute, ho rivisto morire mio padre nella notte, ho rivisto tutto il mio dolore ed ho rivisuto una ad una le persone che hanno fatto del male a mia madre e di riflesso a me. Ho visto chi mi ha fatto del male anche direttamente e la cosa peggiore è che queste storie lei le conosceva.
Chi non conosce rimane meno colpevole, chi conoscendo fatti atroci di una vita di una persona agisce contro di essa allora è più che colpevole, è solo un egoista sadico.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non c'erano per nulla, *perchè tu dai per scontato che io fossi così come sono ora*, cosa che non era assolutamente.
> Il sentirmi dire da lei che fossi la persona più bella che avesse mai incontrato ma che mi aveva tradito...mi fa ancora male come un pugno nello stomaco appena ricevuto. Possibile, mi sono comportato solo bene con lei e lei perchè ha avuto paura del rapporto con me mi ha ucciso. Ancora ci piango per la persona che è morta quel giorno e non è quel rotto in culo di suo nonno, ma di me.
> Perchè si può morire pur rimandendo vivi, si può perdere così tanto della prorpia anima da rimanere delle bestie in difesa e senza nulla più in cui credere, perchè la vita di un uomo è stata data via per del sesso.
> Io non ero quello che sono diventato, io e lui non siamo la stessa persona nonostante viviamo nel medesimo corpo è morto lui e sono subentrato io come persona.


 
Io non do per scontato nulla.
Penso solo che mai nella vita ho pensato di uccidermi e anch'io, come tutti, ho subito grossi torti da persone alle quali ero legata.
Per cui se non c'erano altri motivi ancora meno capisco il tuo gesto e il tuo odio


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Convinto tu convinti tutti. Se anche avessi dei rimorsi, nel momento in cui ogni anno ricevo una mail simile riuscirei solo a pensare "Meno male che è finita"...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Non ho ricevuto una pedata nel culo, ho ricevuto il rivivere alcune vicende mie che non andavano rivisssute, ho rivisto morire mio padre nella notte, ho rivisto tutto il mio dolore ed ho rivisuto una ad una le persone che hanno fatto del male a mia madre e di riflesso a me. Ho visto chi mi ha fatto del male anche direttamente e la cosa peggiore è che queste storie lei le conosceva.*
> Chi non conosce rimane meno colpevole, chi conoscendo fatti atroci di una vita di una persona agisce contro di essa allora è più che colpevole, è solo un egoista sadico.


Vedi che è come dico io. Tu non hai superato altri dolori. Non puoi pensare che nella vita nessuno mai ti ferisca solo perchè tu hai già sofferto. Lei ha sbagliato su questo non c'è dubbio ma non è colpevole del tuo tentato suicidio questo prima o poi lo dovrai accettare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

C'era di mezzo la fiducia che per via della morte di mio padre non davo a nessuno, c'era di mezzo l'unico bene che mi era caro e che era quel sogno che tenevo stretto dentro di me dopo la morte di mio padre sperando in un futuro migliore, un sogno mio e solo mio che lei ha reso vano del tutto togliendomi totalmente l'unico sostegno della mia vita, il credere che non tutti siano pessimi come il suo assassino. Adesso so che il mondo è pieno di possibili omicidi per interesse  prorpio e non riesco più a parlare o fidarmi di nessuno, io vivo da solo in una moltitudine e non parlo, non parlo mai di me, perchè è pericoloso farlo.
Farfalla, quando ti rubano l'unica ragione di vita, cosa ti rimane?


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Le avevo chiesto di lasciarmi se avesse avuto dubbi, se avesse conosciuto un altro prima di tradirmi, le avevo chiesto questo perchè non ero in grado di sopportare il dolore di una persona che reputavo vicina. Mai mi ero aperto con qualcuno, mai avevo parlato di me e con lei mi ero fidato e lo sapeva di essere stata l'unica, ma agito solo facendo il tutto come per sigillare la mia persona dentro ad un guscio, per vendetta del fatto che avessi ancora un sogno nonostante le vicende butte vissute.
Io chiedevo solo rispetto per me, per quel minimo che mi serviva per vivere, non ho ricevuto nulla di questo, solo minacce di denuncia e di pestaggi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non c'erano per nulla, perchè tu dai per scontato che io fossi così come sono ora, cosa che non era assolutamente.
> Il sentirmi dire da lei che fossi la persona più bella che avesse mai incontrato ma che mi aveva tradito...mi fa ancora male come un pugno nello stomaco appena ricevuto. Possibile, mi sono comportato solo bene con lei e lei perchè ha avuto paura del rapporto con me mi ha ucciso. Ancora ci piango per la persona che è morta quel giorno e non è quel rotto in culo di suo nonno, ma di me.
> Perchè si può morire pur rimandendo vivi, si può perdere così tanto della prorpia anima da rimanere delle bestie in difesa e senza nulla più in cui credere, perchè la vita di un uomo è stata data via per del sesso.
> Io non ero quello che sono diventato, io e lui non siamo la stessa persona nonostante viviamo nel medesimo corpo è morto lui e sono subentrato io come persona.


Insomma basta, qui tutti ti si dice in coro, hai reazioni spropositate rispetto al danno ricevuto. Sei come Hitler...casso guarda cosa dovette fare solo per riaffermare sè stesso...
Se tutti i cornuti reagissero come te apriti cielo eh?
E hai tutte le attenuanti: non eravate sposati, non convivevate, non eravate legati da giuramento...eravate come dire in prova no?
Non capisci eh?
A me vengono i brividi...
Poi Daniele le esperienze negative cambiano le persone no?
Io ero troppo sicuro di me stesso da giovane, dotato di una spaventosa hibris sentimentale, ho chiesto sai alle mie amiche come mi vedevano all'epoca e hanno parlato di un vortice che trascina tutto e tutti, ero veramente senza limiti.
Che me ne frega se poi sono diventato insicuro e bisognoso di conferme?
Chi mi ma, adora sia rassicurarmi e sia confermarmi, mica si incazza perchè son così eh?
Penso che le delusioni d'amore fanno maturare, e così impari a dare il tuo cuore in mano ad una persona a ragion veduta, e non solo perchè lei ti appare come la miglior donna del mondo.
Appunto TI APPARE, bisogna vedere poi come si comporta con te.
Da come si comporta con te, trai le debite conclusioni.
Io proprio non so che farei se una mi dicesse...
" Ok...ok...ok, ma non vedi che sei ancora bloccato a quell'episodio? Non vedi che hai vissuto tutto in funzione di quello...? "...

Daniele XD, prendi come esempio, quella lurida persona di quintina.
Lei porta nel suo cuore, e nelle sue carni, i disastri combinati dal primo marito, ma ciò non le impedisce certo di credere ancora all'amore.
Pian pianino tu stai diventando una lurida persona peggio dei traditori.
Almeno noi traditori, sapendo di aver la coscienza sporca, siamo molto indulgenti...verso le persone eh?

Ma sentitelo invece di pensare a tutte le troie che potrebbe soddisfare passa la vita a sparare a salve a quella povera ragazza...
Dai presentamela...io l'avvolgerò lei con il mio manto...e ti lancerò addosso la maledizione...ti si ammoscerà per il resto dei tuoi giorni...e ti dirò visto...ora nessuna donna ti potrà mai più tradire.


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> non "peccato che quello stronzo non si è suicidato per quello che gli ho fatto, se lo meritava proprio, mi ha solo aiutato quando ha potuto e poi gli ho fatto del male e mi sono anche incazzata che ha avuto l'ardore di lamentarsi".
> Farfalla, dimostri di essere come la maggior parte delle donne sai? Senza cuore e senza anima.


Senza cuore e senza anima perché pensa che il tuo comportamento sia assurdo? 
Certe volte quello che scrivi mi fa venire i brividi. Se scoprissi che mio marito pensa o progetta le cose che fai tu ne sarei spaventata. Potrei capire maggiormente un tradimento (che rientra nell'ambito della normalità delle cose che possono accadere) che non questi pensieri che sconfinano nel patologico. Ne avrei paura, e se un tradimento potrei perdonarlo, una cosa di questo genere mi spaventerebbe e vorrei solo allontanarmi.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina, tu non sai neppure cosa  significhi portare rispetto, come puo prentendere di capire una persona che ne ha portato ad un'altra andando ad una funzione che sarebbe stata dannosa per essa a prescindere per buon cuore e per quello che comunque avevano passato di bello insieme? Come si fa sempre a difendere gli omicidi e non  pensare alle vittime se non alcuni casi?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma basta, qui tutti ti si dice in coro, hai reazioni spropositate rispetto al danno ricevuto. Sei come Hitler...casso guarda cosa dovette fare solo per riaffermare sè stesso...
> Se tutti i cornuti reagissero come te apriti cielo eh?
> E hai tutte le attenuanti: non eravate sposati, non convivevate, non eravate legati da giuramento...eravate come dire in prova no?
> Non capisci eh?
> ...


D'accordissimo Conte,lamentarsi e rimuginare serve a poco,d'accordo che lui non ha la mia eta',beato lui....,in effetti a 30 anni(?)ragionavo anch'io cosi'.
Poi ho imparato,sopratutto lavorando,che essere cosi'di carattere non porta lontano,quindi Daniele sii realista,cancellala.
IO pero'la vedo grigia se continua a ricordarsi di una,scusate  ma ci sta',troia simile...dopo tanto tempo,e'irrecuperabile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele

vai a rileggerti il tuo thread:

http://tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1041



Eri felice!

Dai cazzo... vai avanti adesso!


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Febbraio 2011)

Oh, Grande Giove!
Qui dentro, Daniele, tutti ti stanno facendo grandissimi complimenti: c'è chi loda la tua perseveranza e puntualità, c'è chi ammira stupito la tua resistenza fisica notando la frequenza con cui fai esercizi ginnici sul terrazzo, altri plaudono alla raffinatezza e non invadenza dei modi che hai per mostrare il tuo disagio alle persone moleste, qualcuno ti paragona per gloria al sublime uomo politico che brillò in Germania fra le due guerre del secolo scorso e tutti, infine, concordano nell'invidiare la tua ex, per l'incrollabile pensiero che mai smetti di rivolgerle.

Per quanto mi riguarda, fingendo per un solo attimo di aver seguito in breve differita lo svolgersi degli eventi, trovo molto delicato il voler inviare solo una gentile missiva elettronica per celebrare il genetliaco delle corna, piuttosto che un paccocelere3 con un pollo sgozzato dentro.
Trovo anche di una tenerezza indicibile il tuo non vergognarti di gridare ai quattro angoli della terra quanto questa ragazza sia stata, e sia, importante per te, per i tuoi sentimenti e per il tuo sviluppo psico-affettivo, chapeau!
La tua vita ora è piena di stimoli, di belle relazioni interpersonali, di profonda autocoscienza e grandi sogni!

Solo una cosa mi pare orribile in quello che hai detto, ed è una cosa di quelle che fanno gelare il sangue dentro le vene ed sbarrare gli occhi vitrei...

Ma perchè vuoi andare a convivere con la tua ragazza???

Tutto filava benissimo nei tuoi discorsi, nelle tue considerazioni e nei tuoi sogni...
E invece?
Passi dalle braccia materne alle mani arcigne e scheletriche di una strega che non ha altro scopo se non quello di mungerti e scuoiarti a forza di vezzi e sfregamenti diurni e notturni?
Una con cui non puoi lamentarti liberamente di quanto sia stata bagascia quella che hai frullato prima di lei?
Un'arpia che magari vorrà renderti marito e padre dei toporagni che scodellerà dal suo marsupio e che vorrà rivestire del tuo cognome?

Ti prego rinsavisci!
Non rinunciare all'indipendenza del tuo ego!
Non farti aggiungere così presto alla sua lista degli indesiderabili!

Ciao!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

"La pace torna nel mio animo, non so come andrà domani, forse domani me ne capaciterò sinceramente, ma spero che l'eccentrico Daniele possa tornare ad essere dentro di me come era un tempo."




SONO PAROLE TUE!!!

DI GIUGNO!!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, Grande Giove!
> Qui dentro, Daniele, tutti ti stanno facendo grandissimi complimenti: c'è chi loda la tua perseveranza e puntualità, c'è chi ammira stupito la tua resistenza fisica notando la frequenza con cui fai esercizi ginnici sul terrazzo, altri plaudono alla raffinatezza e non invadenza dei modi che hai per mostrare il tuo disagio alle persone moleste, qualcuno ti paragona per gloria al sublime uomo politico che brillò in Germania fra le due guerre del secolo scorso e tutti, infine, concordano nell'invidiare la tua ex, per l'incrollabile pensiero che mai smetti di rivolgerle.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, fingendo per un solo attimo di aver seguito in breve differita lo svolgersi degli eventi, trovo molto delicato il voler inviare solo una gentile missiva elettronica per celebrare il genetliaco delle corna, piuttosto che un paccocelere3 con un pollo sgozzato dentro.
> ...


 concordo con raby


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, tu non sai neppure cosa  significhi portare rispetto, come puo prentendere di capire una persona che ne ha portato ad un'altra andando ad una funzione che sarebbe stata dannosa per essa a prescindere per buon cuore e per quello che comunque avevano passato di bello insieme? Come si fa sempre a difendere gli omicidi e non  pensare alle vittime se non alcuni casi?


Mai detto di difendere omicidi o reati di altro tipo. 
L'individuo deve seguire un processo di crescita personale che lo porta ad essere autonomo e indipendente. Ci si può accompagnare agli altri, amarli, essere amati, ma nessuno ci appartiene, neanche i figli. La vita e' fatta così, tutti passano esperienze dolorose, nessuno ne e' immune. Con quale diritto stabilisci che quello che tu hai sofferto e' più doloroso di quello che ha sofferto la maggior parte delle persone del mondo? E' una grossa presunzione da parte tua. Ognuno affronta le prove che la vita porta con un maggiore o minore fragilità personale. Tu sei una persona più fragile degli altri, ma non puoi per questo colpevolizzare gli altri e vivere col desiderio di vendetta per quello che ti e' stato fatto. Ti rovini solo la vita. E' diventato un pensiero ossessivo.... tu sei malato.


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mai detto di difendere omicidi o reati di altro tipo.
> L'individuo deve seguire un processo di crescita personale che lo porta ad essere autonomo e indipendente. Ci si può accompagnare agli altri, amarli, essere amati, ma nessuno ci appartiene, neanche i figli. La vita e' fatta così, tutti passano esperienze dolorose, nessuno ne e' immune. Con quale diritto stabilisci che quello che tu hai sofferto e' più doloroso di quello che ha sofferto la maggior parte delle persone del mondo? E' una grossa presunzione da parte tua. Ognuno affronta le prove che la vita porta con un maggiore o minore fragilità personale. Tu sei una persona più fragile degli altri, ma non puoi per questo colpevolizzare gli altri e vivere col desiderio di vendetta per quello che ti e' stato fatto. Ti rovini solo la vita. E' diventato un pensiero ossessivo.... tu sei malato.



 
a parte quello evidenziato , il resto condivido . Sono passati tre anni e direi che hai già sofferto troppo ....e la vita continua!


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mai detto di difendere omicidi o reati di altro tipo.
> L'individuo deve seguire un processo di crescita personale che lo porta ad essere autonomo e indipendente. Ci si può accompagnare agli altri, amarli, essere amati, ma nessuno ci appartiene, neanche i figli. La vita e' fatta così, tutti passano esperienze dolorose, nessuno ne e' immune. Con quale diritto stabilisci che quello che tu hai sofferto e' più doloroso di quello che ha sofferto la maggior parte delle persone del mondo? E' una grossa presunzione da parte tua. Ognuno affronta le prove che la vita porta con un maggiore o minore fragilità personale. Tu sei una persona più fragile degli altri, ma non puoi per questo colpevolizzare gli altri e vivere col desiderio di vendetta per quello che ti e' stato fatto. Ti rovini solo la vita. E' diventato un pensiero ossessivo.... tu sei malato.


Quindi devo lasciarla vinta a lei a prscindere come l'ho lasciata vinta all'assassino di mio padre, come l'ho lasciata vinta a chi mi ha rubato la casa, a chi mi ha afamato da giovane, così da guardarmi allo specchio e sputarmi nell'occhio? Se qusta volta cedo non avrò più rispetto per me stesso e sarò io stesso un perdente ai miei occhi e questo non deve capitare.
Chi sono io per dire che ho sofferto più di altri? Uno a cui hanno ammazzato il padre e mentre si spendono soldoni per far dimettere Berlusconi le indagii sull'omicidio di mio padre sono state insabbiate alla grande, non ho avuto un minimo di giustizia e non l'ho avuta quando amici di mio padre hanno usato metodi più o meno simpatici per derubarci, il tutto comprese le mie zie, mai un qualcuno o un qualcosa che riportasse a galla le ragioni delle persone. Sono stanco di essere quello che sta solo a piglarlo in quel posto, come giullare per la vita degli altri. Sono persona utile alla soddisfazione altrui io? Allora  che costo ha il mio vivere per far felici gli altri con le mie disgrazie? Sono stufo di essere utile agli altri con i miei dolori, di essere quello che capisce perchè ci è passato ma non compreso dagli altri anche se anche loro hanno evidentemente sofferto, sono stufo di essere il dispenser di consolazione mentre gli altri sfruttano il loro turno per poi andarsene via.
C'è un limite evidente che questa ragazza ha superato e la cosa peggiore è che lo ha fatto sapendolo.
La sua linea di difesa? Che anche altri lo hanno fatto e che quindi non posso prendermela con lei...ma lei era l'unica conscia del dolore che mi faceva, perchè le avevo detto tutto.


----------



## Sabina (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi devo lasciarla vinta a lei a prscindere come l'ho lasciata vinta all'assassino di mio padre, come l'ho lasciata vinta a chi mi ha rubato la casa, a chi mi ha afamato da giovane, così da guardarmi allo specchio e sputarmi nell'occhio? Se qusta volta cedo non avrò più rispetto per me stesso e sarò io stesso un perdente ai miei occhi e questo non deve capitare.
> Chi sono io per dire che ho sofferto più di altri? Uno a cui hanno ammazzato il padre e mentre si spendono soldoni per far dimettere Berlusconi le indagii sull'omicidio di mio padre sono state insabbiate alla grande, non ho avuto un minimo di giustizia e non l'ho avuta quando amici di mio padre hanno usato metodi più o meno simpatici per derubarci, il tutto comprese le mie zie, mai un qualcuno o un qualcosa che riportasse a galla le ragioni delle persone. Sono stanco di essere quello che sta solo a piglarlo in quel posto, come giullare per la vita degli altri. Sono persona utile alla soddisfazione altrui io? Allora  che costo ha il mio vivere per far felici gli altri con le mie disgrazie? Sono stufo di essere utile agli altri con i miei dolori, di essere quello che capisce perchè ci è passato ma non compreso dagli altri anche se anche loro hanno evidentemente sofferto, sono stufo di essere il dispenser di consolazione mentre gli altri sfruttano il loro turno per poi andarsene via.
> C'è un limite evidente che questa ragazza ha superato e la cosa peggiore è che lo ha fatto sapendolo.
> La sua linea di difesa? Che anche altri lo hanno fatto e che quindi non posso prendermela con lei...ma lei era l'unica conscia del dolore che mi faceva, perchè le avevo detto tutto.


Seppelliscila dentro di te.... non hai un'altra ragazza ora?
Tutto questo odio e desiderio di vendetta fa soprattutto male solo a te. Capisco che una bella rivincita alla conte di Montecristo sarebbe una gran soddisfazione... chissà che la vita non ti accontenti...


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.


Fatta eccezione doverosa per le questioni igieniche, se il/la tua/o partner ti tradisce, non è un problema tuo.
Fatta eccezione doverosa per i casi di violenza fisica, se il/la tua/o partner ti ha fatto tanto male, è perchè tu glielo hai permesso.

S*B


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Fatta eccezione doverosa per le questioni igieniche, se il/la tua/o partner ti tradisce, non è un problema tuo.
> Fatta eccezione doverosa per i casi di violenza fisica, se il/la tua/o partner ti ha fatto tanto male, è perchè tu glielo hai permesso.
> 
> S*B


Se il tuo partner ti tradisce è un problema tuo, se la persona di cui ti fidavi ti ha fatto del male è una colpa sua.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2011)

Provo a mettermi nei panni della tua ex ragazza e cerco di pensare che sentimento potrei sentire nei confronti di un ragazzo che dopo 3 anni fa ancora queste cose. Probabilmente gli fai pena Daniele e se mai dovesse aver avuto un qualche rimorso di coscienza sicuramente glieli stai levando tutti.
Ma la tua ragazza attuale lo sa che fai queste cose? Anche se mi rispondi di sì, io non ci credo. Una qualsiasi donna sana di mente ti lascerebbe all'istante.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Provo a mettermi nei panni della tua ex ragazza e cerco di pensare che sentimento potrei sentire nei confronti di un ragazzo che dopo 3 anni fa ancora queste cose. Probabilmente gli fai pena Daniele e se mai dovesse aver avuto un qualche rimorso di coscienza sicuramente glieli stai levando tutti.
> Ma la tua ragazza attuale lo sa che fai queste cose? Anche se mi rispondi di sì, io non ci credo. Una qualsiasi donna sana di mente ti lascerebbe all'istante.
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann, mi descrivi delle donne che sono degli scarti di natura, delle persone che hanno il proprio ego su tutto. Cioè una persona fa del male ad un'altra e lo sa ed  ovviamente ha solo rimorsi di coscienza se quella persona sta bene? Ma dove? Quando una persona viene investita e perde un arto non gli ricresce anche se chi lo ha fatto lo vorrebbe e la persona che sta male per questo ha diritto di avere almeno delle scuse.
La mia ragazza non sa che io voglio vendicarmi, non lo saprà mai, ma visto che lei si vendicò del suo ex non credo che la prenderebbe nel modo che dici, visto che lei per quella vendetta ha fatto una cosa orribile.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Seppelliscila dentro di te.... non hai un'altra ragazza ora?
> Tutto questo odio e desiderio di vendetta fa soprattutto male solo a te. Capisco che una bella rivincita alla conte di Montecristo sarebbe una gran soddisfazione... chissà che la vita non ti accontenti...


Sabina, l'avere la mia attuale ragazza con me non riaggiusta Daniele come dovrebbe essere. Voglio vederla umiliata come ha umiliato me, per questo solo le scuse di persona avrei accettato come sincere, solo per umiliarla.
No, come la vita mi ha insegnato le persone di merda  vincono sempre e il motivo è semplice, in Italia facciamo il tifo per loro, chi se ne frega delle vittime? Sono solo dei coglioni che non sono affatto fighi.


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se il tuo partner ti tradisce è un problema tuo, se la persona di cui ti fidavi ti ha fatto del male è una colpa sua.


Caro Daniele non voglio rendere pubblica la mia storia ........ma credimi che capisco come ti senti.
Sarei arrivato anche ad uccidere per il male che ho subito, alle volte ci ripenso e stò male, sono segni che non si cancellano perchè colpiscono la tua anima, che và al di là del cuore e della mente.Ora dopo tanto tempo che ho passato a soffrire posso dire che sono tornato a guardare la vita , in maniera  differente certo, e non voglio più sopravvivere ma voglio vivere.
Non aggiungo altro .........


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Buscopann, mi descrivi delle donne che sono degli scarti di natura, delle persone che hanno il proprio ego su tutto. Cioè una persona fa del male ad un'altra e lo sa ed ovviamente ha solo rimorsi di coscienza se quella persona sta bene? Ma dove? Quando una persona viene investita e perde un arto non gli ricresce anche se chi lo ha fatto lo vorrebbe e la persona che sta male per questo ha diritto di avere almeno delle scuse.
> La mia ragazza non sa che io voglio vendicarmi, non lo saprà mai, ma visto che lei si vendicò del suo ex non credo che la prenderebbe nel modo che dici, visto che lei per quella vendetta ha fatto una cosa orribile.


Tu hai bisogno di fartio aiutare..ma da uno bravo. Avanti così e ti fanno una puntata ad "Amore Criminale"

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di fartio aiutare..ma da uno bravo. Avanti così e ti fanno una puntata ad "Amore Criminale"
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann, se lei dovesse morire in situazione ipotetica sappi che capiterà tra molti anni e che non mi potranno beccare mai, se solo volessi avrei la pazienza di aspettare, ma onestamente non ne vale la pena e vale molto meno di queste scuse maledette. Permane che io sono vivo per fortuna e che mi pare che l'istigazione al suicidio possa essere considerato un reato.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Seppelliscila dentro di te.... non hai un'altra ragazza ora?
> Tutto questo odio e desiderio di vendetta fa soprattutto male solo a te. Capisco che una bella rivincita alla conte di Montecristo sarebbe una gran soddisfazione... chissà che la vita non ti accontenti...


Non nominare mio fratello...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Daniele ecco la ricetta che ti avevo promesso...*

bau bau fa il cane miao miao disse il gatto...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> bau bau fa il cane miao miao disse il gatto...


1) Ma tua moglie segue piu' il forum?

2) Ti capita mai di vergognarti?

3) Ti pare rispettoso per tua moglie postare foto del genere?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) Ma tua moglie segue piu' il forum?
> 
> 2) Ti capita mai di vergognarti?
> 
> 3) Ti pare rispettoso per tua moglie postare foto del genere?


Cazzi miei.
Segue poco il forum, so che sabato era a cena con due utenti di tradi, ti basta?
Quella foto è del maggio 1991.
Quella era la mia ragazza di allora.
Non avevo ancora conosciuto mia moglie.
Ma quella ragazza sistemò i casini nel mio cuore.
Volevo mandare un bel messaggio a Daniele, tutto lì.
Un bacio innocente tra un ragazzo e una ragazza.
Ho il mio passato.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzi miei.
> Segue poco il forum, so che sabato era a cena con due utenti di tradi, ti basta?


Al massimo son cazzi vostri.

Poi che tu qua dentro fai la macchietta, sono ancora cazzi vostri ma ... un minimo di rispetto verso tua moglie "dovrebbe" esserci, almeno nel forum.





*Ma da un "buffone cosi:*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=94816&postcount=12


c'e' poco da sperare ... solo da compatire.



Anzi ti diro' di piu', comincio a dubitare che esiste una moglie ... tu forse sei il clone dei cloni, stai qui' per i tuoi show ... ma se sta bene all'ADMIN, amen.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzi miei.
> Segue poco il forum, so che sabato era a cena con due utenti di tradi, ti basta?
> Quella foto è del maggio 1991.
> Quella era la mia ragazza di allora.
> ...



Se se ... se se ... se se :mrgreen: hai ragione, tu hai sempre ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Al massimo son cazzi vostri.
> 
> Poi che tu qua dentro fai la macchietta, sono ancora cazzi vostri ma ... un minimo di rispetto verso tua moglie "dovrebbe" esserci, almeno nel forum.
> 
> ...


Appunto...
Non cazzi tuoi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Studia Marì...studia le persone...dentro alla tua mente...vedrai si materializzeranno...prenderanno forma e saranno sempre e solo come le vedi tu...fidati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Non cazzi tuoi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Studia Marì...studia le persone...dentro alla tua mente...vedrai si materializzeranno...prenderanno forma e saranno sempre e solo come le vedi tu...fidati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ho un'idea migliore, evitiamoci :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Con la mia psicologa siamo giunti alla fine che lei vuole solo dimenticare la mia esistenza in quanto io sono la prova vivente del suo essere una pessima persona, non pensando e non ricordando me non può ricordare di essere una pessima persona e può vivere bene, al contrario io come una goccia cinese le ricorderò sempre che esisto e la mia persona basta ed  avanza per farle del male.
Si, perchè con la psicologa abbiamo capito che lei mi ha lasciato morire non per uccidermi, ma perchè non poteva neppure lontanamente rimanere al mio cospetto senza sentirsi una merdaccia.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho un'idea migliore, evitiamoci :mrgreen:


Ok. 
Ma tu e sterminator vedete di piantarla di riempire sto forum dedicato ad un certo tema, con 3d pieni di insulti ai personaggi politici, di santoro, del cazzo in culo ecc...ecc...ecc...oramai non se ne può più, e passa perfino la voglia di leggere e frequentare sto forum.
Proprio tu che mi dicevi coraggio pincetone facciamo un bel forum, ecco appunto.
Ma guarda in che puttanate vi perdete.
E che merda sto qua, e che schifo quello là, guarda che bellezza di 3d eh?
Io intervengo sulle idee e non sulle persone.
Fine dell'OT.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma tu e sterminator vedete di piantarla di riempire sto *forum* dedicato ad un certo tema, con 3d pieni di insulti ai personaggi politici, di santoro, del cazzo in culo ecc...ecc...ecc...oramai non se ne può più, e passa perfino la voglia di leggere e frequentare sto forum.
> Proprio tu che mi dicevi coraggio pincetone facciamo un bel forum, ecco appunto.
> Ma guarda in che puttanate vi perdete.
> ...


Questo forum non e' tuo.

Quando e se lo sara' mai prendero' in considerazione cio' che affermi, quindi fai silenzio.



PS Daniele scusa l'O T


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma tu e sterminator vedete di piantarla di riempire sto forum dedicato ad un certo tema, con 3d pieni di insulti ai personaggi politici, di santoro, del cazzo in culo ecc...ecc...ecc...oramai non se ne può più, e passa perfino la voglia di leggere e frequentare sto forum.
> Proprio tu che mi dicevi coraggio pincetone facciamo un bel forum, ecco appunto.
> Ma guarda in che puttanate vi perdete.
> ...


 
Era ora...........ma possibile vivere per Annozero di santoro???Basta il Conte ha ragione...vi piace tanto??Va ben parlatene tra di voi,e fine.
E basta anche con i personaggi politici,la gente e'stufa,sia di destra o sinistra,e poi non vedete che siete solo in due??
Ci sono altri forum piu'adatti a voi,perche'non andate li?
Spero che la maggioranza del forum,almeno una volta,appoggi il Conte e il sottoscritto,buon giornata a tutti


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzi miei.
> Segue poco il forum, so che sabato era a cena con due utenti di tradi, ti basta?
> Quella foto è del maggio 1991.
> Quella era la mia ragazza di allora.
> ...


tienitelo stretto.
hai chiesto a quella ragazza di una volta , magari oggi sposa e madre , il permesso di pubblicare una foto dove compare ed è sufficientemente riconoscibile?
se sapessi una cosa del genere farei il diavolo a quattro.
sai cos'è la discrezione ?


----------



## Simy (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma tu e sterminator vedete di piantarla di riempire sto forum dedicato ad un certo tema, con 3d pieni di insulti ai personaggi politici, di santoro, del cazzo in culo ecc...ecc...ecc...oramai non se ne può più, e passa perfino la voglia di leggere e frequentare sto forum.
> Proprio tu che mi dicevi coraggio pincetone facciamo un bel forum, ecco appunto.
> Ma guarda in che puttanate vi perdete.
> ...


 buongiorno conte, 
sono d'accordo con te..ma trovo inutile la polemica...in fin dei conti nessuno è obbligato a leggere i post di politica; c'è una sezione a parte...a me non interessano e nemmeno li vado a leggere...
buona giornata


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno conte,
> sono d'accordo con te..ma trovo inutile la polemica...in fin dei conti nessuno è obbligato a leggere i post di politica; c'è una sezione a parte...a me non interessano e nemmeno li vado a leggere...
> buona giornata


Ci tengo all'immagine esterna del forum.


----------



## Simy (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci tengo all'immagine esterna del forum.


 sicuramente, ma la sezione politica non è visibile ai non iscritti...quindi...


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci tengo all'immagine esterna del forum.








non avendo altro modo ti rispondo qui.
non sono io a farmi i casi tuoi, sei tu che posti foto del tuo privato e di questo dovrebbe importartene più che dell'immagine del forum.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

cosa penserete mai di ottenere da chi per fare un dispetto a Persa postò una foto di sua figlia che faceva il noto gesto del dito ....

mah!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avendo altro modo ti rispondo qui.
> non sono io a farmi i casi tuoi, sei tu che posti foto del tuo privato e di questo dovrebbe importartene più che dell'immagine del forum.


Allora:
1) Puoi benissimo scrivermi per mail: qualche legge te lo vieta?
2) Ho spiegato che volevo mandare un messaggio a Daniele.
3) In quella foto non si vedono certo i volti.
Torniamo a parlare di Daniele e dei suoi problemi.
Ti dispiace?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cosa penserete mai di ottenere da chi per fare un dispetto a Persa postò una foto di sua figlia che faceva il noto gesto del dito ....
> 
> mah!


Allora non so di cosa parli.
Ma dato che ne parli, invece di fare illazioni, vediamo se hai le palle di dire chi avrebbe postato una roba del genere.
Io no di sicuro, perchè manco so che faccia abbia Persa, e manco so se persa abbia una figlia.
Come potrebbe avere sto utente una foto del genere? Me lo spieghi?
Inizi a inviare la rogna?


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora:
> 1)* Puoi benissimo scrivermi per mail: qualche legge te lo vieta?*
> 2) Ho spiegato che volevo mandare un messaggio a Daniele.
> 3) In quella foto non si vedono certo i volti.
> ...


 non vedo perché


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché


Non vedo perchè tu posti in chiaro quello che ti ho scritto in privato allora.
Se tu vuoi puoi scrivermi per mail.
No?
Trovo pessimo il tuo modo di postare ciò che ti ho scritto motivando la mia disapprovazione al tuo post.
Lo trovo un sistema bislacco di squalificare gli intenti dell'ideatore del sistema di moderazione.
E un sistema per inquinare i 3d.
Non mi porti in certe sacche: non sono stupido.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra 3 giorni sarà il terzo anno del secondo palchetto di corna sul mio capo, da allora il bramire nei boschi è diventato la norma e permane in me quella pesantezza che quella leggerezza ha portato. Ho due date che ricordo il 18 Febbraio, il giorno in cui la troietta con quel figlio di puttana è uscita mentre io stavo male per malattia avuta per un lavoro che avevo fatto solo per regalarle una vacanza (idiota di un Daniele che sono), poi il 21 Marzo, il giorno dopo alla morte del suo nonno, giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto distruggendo totalmente il mio animo.
> Io tra tre giorni le spedirò una mail, un memo che rimando per decisione presa e non discutibile ogni anno, le mando questo memo per ricordarle almeno in una sola data che persona è stata, che le sue azioni hanno quasi avuto come sonseguenze esiti infausti e che comunque la mai vita è cambiata con una dipendenza che mi rende impossibile fare certe scelte e comunque alcune modifiche di base che hanno completamente cambiato la mia vita. Io per esempio ora non posso e non riesco vivere solo, adesso vivo con mia madre e tra un poco andrò a convivere con la mia ragazza, ma io sono conscio che la vita in solitaria di cui ero capace prima non sono più capace di reggerla, anzi sinceramente starei male come non mai e cadrei in una situazione da cui sarebbe difficile uscire, quella della mia solitudine più che completa, la mia voglia di isolarmki dal mondo tutto.
> Manderò questa mail per ricordarle che persona è, che lei è la somma di quello che ha fatto e quindi anche di aver quasi ucciso una persona, che si è salvata non per merito suo.
> Per il mio punto di vista le cose permangono nella vita, quello che si è fatto rimane scritto nel nostro libro personale e nonostante le scuse che possiamo inventarci le abbiamo fatte tutte le cose che sono scritte. Mi chiedo, lei potrà diventare una donna brava, con figli ed un compagno che ama, ma dentro di lei permarrà anche la stronza puttana che ha fatto del male ed è quello che può rimanere come epitaffio per una tomba "buona madre e amata compagna...gran puttana e stronza di merda".
> La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.


 
Sei una merda.

Niente rubini, te lo dico in pubblico


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non vedo perchè tu posti in chiaro quello che ti ho scritto in privato allora.
> Se tu vuoi puoi scrivermi per mail.
> No?
> Trovo pessimo il tuo modo di postare ciò che ti ho scritto motivando la mia disapprovazione al tuo post.
> ...


 perché pigiare un puntino rosso invece di dialogare è infantile, inutile e senza senso.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché pigiare un puntino rosso invece di dialogare è infantile, inutile e senza senso.


Tua opinione.
Io ho imparato molto dai puntini rossi.
E non ho mai fatto tanto can can eh?
Tu sai dialogare con me?
NO.
Quindi?


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei una merda.
> 
> Niente rubini, te lo dico in pubblico


Spiegami perchè sono una merda, perchè non ho diritto di far valere i diritti miei che sono stati calpestati? Pensa io dovevo comprenderla, io dovevo farlo ma lei lo ha fatto? No, ha solo detto che io dovevo comprenderla in un momento in cui non potevo farlo ed invece l'ho fatto pensando che quello che diceva a me valesse anche per lei, che il sacrificio che lei mi ha obbligato a fare con l'inganno avesse poi almeno comprensione per la merdata che ha fatto, ma quando toccava a lei comprendermi cosa ha fatto? Non sto mica più con te, mica ti devo qualcosa...e allora perchè io non stando con lei le dovetti comprensione?
MI chiedo sempre perchè le persone dicono una cosa ma non rendono il proprio principio universale?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Spiegami perchè sono una merda, *perchè non ho diritto di far valere i diritti miei che sono stati calpestati?* Pensa io dovevo comprenderla, io dovevo farlo ma lei lo ha fatto? No, ha solo detto che io dovevo comprenderla in un momento in cui non potevo farlo ed invece l'ho fatto pensando che quello che diceva a me valesse anche per lei, che il sacrificio che lei mi ha obbligato a fare con l'inganno avesse poi almeno comprensione per la merdata che ha fatto, ma quando toccava a lei comprendermi cosa ha fatto? Non sto mica più con te, mica ti devo qualcosa...e allora perchè io non stando con lei le dovetti comprensione?
> MI chiedo sempre perchè le persone dicono una cosa ma non rendono il proprio principio universale?


ma dan, quali diritti fai valere?
diritto di ripicca?
diritto di non dimenticare il passato?

vuoi punirti per essere stato condiscendente?

poi, per carità, se vuoi farlo lo farai
ma non ammantare l'espressione di un'ossessione di "esercizio di diritto"


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dan, quali diritti fai valere?
> diritto di ripicca?
> diritto di non dimenticare il passato?
> 
> ...


Amoremio io non ho ricevuto nessuna comprensione del dolore che mi è stato fatto, e non capisco come una persona che parli di comprensione possa solo volerla ricevere e non riesca a capire che deve anche darla, mi sembra una cosa così banale.
Piuttosto preferisco chi la comprensione non la da ma manco la riceve, persone comunque coerenti.
L'esercizio delle proprie idee deve valere anche sugli altri, se non si agisce in questo modo le nostre idee sono per forza sbagliate.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cosa penserete mai di ottenere da chi per fare un dispetto a Persa postò una foto di sua figlia che faceva il noto gesto del dito ....
> 
> mah!


questo post è stato disapprovato, con firma del disapprovatore, con questa motivazione

Post insinuante di cose che non sono e che nulla hanno a che vedere con il forum

ci tengo a precisare per chi non sa, non ricorda o ama fare il pesce in barile:
con il forum ha poco a che vedere, secondo me, postare foto personali
e quel post si riferiva a commenti fatti da altri utenti a proposito di foto postate da un utente

inoltre il post medesimo non "insinuava"  "cose che non sono"

ma esplicitamente si riferiva ad un'altra foto che venne postata dal medesimo utente e che ritraeva una ragazzina da lui indicata come la propria figlia nell'atto di mostrare il medio (se non ricordo male di entrambe le mani)
nel post contenente quella foto l'utente stesso indicava Persa  come destinataria del gesto


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato, con firma del disapprovatore, con questa motivazione
> 
> Post insinuante di cose che non sono e che nulla hanno a che vedere con il forum
> 
> ...




Confermo, Ottima memoria :up:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Confermo, Ottima memoria :up:


difficile che una cosa del genere non rimanga impressa

ma quel che mi disturba è che chi non può non sapere faccia lo gnorri

poi se vogliamo disquisire se c'entra o meno col forum lo possiamo anche fare

ma che non mi si venga a dire che ho detto "cose che non sono" perchè io, al contrario del nick in questione, non esisto allo scopo di sparare puttanate


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> difficile che una cosa del genere non rimanga impressa
> 
> ma quel che mi disturba è che chi non può non sapere faccia lo gnorri
> 
> ...


Io c'ero, e sono ancora sveglia mentalmente, ricordo bene l'accaduto, anche con i miei 64anni


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio io non ho ricevuto nessuna comprensione del dolore che mi è stato fatto, e non capisco come una persona che parli di comprensione possa solo volerla ricevere e non riesca a capire che deve anche darla, mi sembra una cosa così banale.
> Piuttosto preferisco chi la comprensione non la da ma manco la riceve, persone comunque coerenti.
> L'esercizio delle proprie idee deve valere anche sugli altri, se non si agisce in questo modo le nostre idee sono per forza sbagliate.


Daniele so che non servirà a niente, so che è pochissima cosa, ma questa storia della tua mail, mi ha fatto ricordare certe cose del codice squarcialupi, forse a te tre anni fa è mancato tutto questo, ma voglio che tu legga questo scritto immaginando che la tua migliore amica, quella che non ti ha mai tradito, e sempre difeso a spada tratta, te l'abbia scritta...immagina tu di ricevere una mail così...

Che cosa ti sta succedendo, mia piccola nota nera? Hai concluso una storia sbagliata, che ti faceva soffrire e penare, hai avuto una bellissima avventura: ora hai la prospettiva di un possibile rapporto meraviglioso : e ti stai inacidendo! Perché? Hai giorni di euforia in cui pesti come un dannato su quel pianoforte, altri di eccitazione nervosa, ma altri in cui sei cattivo, scorbutico, villano, acido, scontroso. Che cosa balla nella tua testa? Siamo tutti, e dico tutti preoccupati per te, Gloria, Lulù, Simona, Daniela, Elena eccettera continuano a chiedermi di te, di come stai, di come vanno le tue vicende esistenziali. Non si fa altro che parlare di te, preoccuparsi per te. Ma non ti sei accorto che abbiamo fatto un cerchio attorno a te, una catena di solidarietà? Tutti sondano il tuo umore, stanno attenti alle tue reazioni, ci fai male, quando al mattino ti alzi ed esordisci…” Salve Merde!” Tu e il tuo maledetto diniego esistenziale, sei uno sciocco, l’unico che non è capace di vedere il suo fascino, sei amato, e non te ne accorgi. Ci si interroga su come farti dimenticare il passato, su come farti venire il buon umore. Certo per noi la vita continua: continuiamo a fare le nostre cazzate, magari altri sbagli, ma continuiamo a stare attenti a te. Forse talvolta siamo indelicati e feriamo la tua sensibilità, ma non possiamo regolare la nostra vita sul tuo orologio. Siamo imperfetti: magari ti sembra che l’amicizia si allenti e che non ci importi di te. Ma sbagli. Siamo tutti qui che tifiamo per te. Senti: Io amo la vita: sono felice di esistere. Non mi importa se ho problemi, perché io vado sempre avanti nella speranza che un giorno tutto si risolverà. Ma non posso chiedere agli altri cose che loro non possono darmi. Ho accettato le tue amiche vicentine per come sono, per quello che possono darmi, benché mi abbiano ferita molto. ( gelosia?) Ma io non pretendo certo che la pensino come ma. Se è quello che mi merito da loro, lo apprezzo no? Dovrei disprezzarle, perché non ricambiano la mia amicizia come mi aspetterei : ma allora le forzerei e perderei anche il poco che mi danno. E che dire delle Mantovane? Pensavo di farmele amiche e loro si fanno vive solo quando hanno bisogno di qualcosa in prestito. Ma io le apprezzo perché non fingono, non mentono : sarà poco quello che mi danno, ma è vero e spontaneo. Che dire delle Bovine? Nulla, per quanto riguarda me. Io non critico il loro voltafaccia: sono libere di fare ciò che vogliono. Hai sempre paura di essere escluso, quando in realtà, voglia o non voglia, se tu il motore della giostra, hai di quelle iniziative sempre così stupefacenti e ci si diverte da matti con te, da matti. Hai sempre paura che le donne non ti apprezzino? Credo che tu sia il solo a non vedere il tuo fascino. Tu ce l’hai, ma non ci credi e ci dovresti credere. Sarò banale, ma è vero: per piacere agli altri devi dapprima piacere a te stesso. Il tuo fascino non “crolla” solo per qualche no, per il rifiuto e l’abbandono, no…esso rimane intatto e si arricchisce. Non permettere a  qualche rifiuto di impoverirti. Abbi fiducia in te stesso. Senti ti ho sempre visto fare cose che mai pensavo fossero possibili, sia a me, e sia ad altri. Pretendi troppo da te stesso, troppo. E dai, accetta la diversità, le idee che non condividi, rispetta le esigenze altrui. Se ti perdi a condannare gli altri perdi di vista anche te stesso. Lascia che gli altri agiscano come vogliono, perché ne hanno il diritto. Tu fa solo ciò che ti rende felice. Non permettere mai più che le azioni altrui tolgano l’importanza di quello che tu sei. Tollera gli altri, ma difendi te stesso, altrimenti ti confondi. Io ho sempre considerato più depravante vedere un film porno piuttosto che una scopata: poi ho saputo che tu li vedevi giù al Minerva, lazzarone è così che vai a lezione? Eh? Allora mi sono detta: “ Ma lui non è un depravato!”. E ho iniziato a considerarli con più indulgenza, a capire che non necessariamente sono depravati coloro che vanno a vederli.
Di qui non so come sei riuscito a trascinarmi al Minerva, dicendo abbiamo le nostre buone ragioni, per vederli, mi hai fatto scoprire tutto un mondo. Sai rido come una pazza quando ti vedo berti il caffè e con totale nonchalance sfogli quelle riviste come se fossero noiosi quotidiani. Almeno sei uno spirito libero. Ti dà fastidio sentirti escluso? Ma anche a me capita che altri si alleino e per un attimo mi lascino fuori. E allora? Accade sempre e ogni giorno. Tanto poi si è amici e non ti mettono da parte. Come ci diciamo sempre: C’è amicizia no? Ognuno di noi dà agli altri cose diverse, perché siamo diversi, a me fai una tenerezza incredibile, quando come uno scienziato pazzo e disordinato, rovisti dentro te stesso in cerca sempre di quello che mi serve al momento giusto, e come ci resti di merda, se fatalità tiri fuori un oggetto che poi si rivela della forma o misura sbagliata. Ma ci metti tutto te stesso, tutto il tuo cuore e questo davvero sai non lo fa nessuno.
Dai la vita è bellissima, l’amore sarà sempre alle porte con te. E allora accidenti cosa vuoi di più? Hai amici, successo in musica, donne, una mitica R4 rossa, hai perfino una figa di gomma, amore.
Ma cosa vuoi di più? A forza di guardare ciò che potresti avere non ti accorgi di ciò che già hai. Dai guardati attorno dolcissima nota nera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Spiegami perchè sono una merda*, perchè non ho diritto di far valere i diritti miei che sono stati calpestati? Pensa io dovevo comprenderla, io dovevo farlo ma lei lo ha fatto? No, ha solo detto che io dovevo comprenderla in un momento in cui non potevo farlo ed invece l'ho fatto pensando che quello che diceva a me valesse anche per lei, che il sacrificio che lei mi ha obbligato a fare con l'inganno avesse poi almeno comprensione per la merdata che ha fatto, ma quando toccava a lei comprendermi cosa ha fatto? Non sto mica più con te, mica ti devo qualcosa...e allora perchè io non stando con lei le dovetti comprensione?
> MI chiedo sempre perchè le persone dicono una cosa ma non rendono il proprio principio universale?


 
A dirti la verità non lo so se sei una merda, non ti conosco.
Solo tu sai di te stesso, cosa sei o non sei, vuoi o non vuoi.

Ma qualche volta è giusto che tu incontri qualcuno che ti dica quello che vuoi veramente sentirti dire, ovvero che assecondi il tuo desiderio di sesso anale.

E poi sono stufa di essere politically correct.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> difficile che una cosa del genere non rimanga impressa
> 
> ma quel che mi disturba è che chi non può non sapere faccia lo gnorri
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Io c'ero, e sono ancora sveglia mentalmente, ricordo bene l'accaduto, anche con i miei 64anni



Ti ho trovato anche il 3d in questione   :

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1460&page=17


... me lo merito o no un regalino :mrgreen: :up: ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cosa penserete mai di ottenere da chi per fare un dispetto a Persa postò una foto di sua figlia che faceva il noto gesto del dito ....
> 
> mah!


Sai l'italiano amore mio?
Rileggiti.
Io ho postato una foto di MIA figlia, non della figlia di persa, 
Se conosci la sintassi italiana tu hai scritto che un utente avrebbe postato per fare dispetto a Persa una foto di sua figlia, facendo così credere, che questo utente fosse in possesso di foto della figlia di Persa.
Ora canfutami.
Mettti a posto la punteggiatura XD.
Sennò il testo è troppo ambiguo e fraintendibile.
E dove hai letto che fu per prendere in giro Persa, io mi adeguai alla sua tecnica, in quanto lei squalificava perfino la mia esistenza.
Oramai siete troppo petulanti per i miei gusti.
Non avete proprio niente altro da fare? Eh?
Amoremio, scrivere qualcosa di interessante no eh?
E ti aggreghi sempre a qualcuno.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ho trovato anche il 3d in questione   :
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1460&page=17
> 
> ...


ehhhh!

che mi fai ricordare con questo mio post



Amoremio ha detto:


> esporre tua figlia per fare un gestaccio a persa?
> 
> toglile conte
> non ne vale veramente la pena
> ...


era ancora il tempo in cui non l'avevo messo in ignore
credevo ancora che potesse esserci un minimo di senso nella sua partecipazione
qualcosa che non fossero solo sboronate e propalazione della filosofia "trombo ergo sum"

la mia maledetta voglia di vedere qualcosa pure nel nulla
errori di gioventù


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehhhh!
> 
> che mi fai ricordare con questo mio post
> 
> ...



Sapessi quanti ne ho fatti anche io  e, anche tuttora con la mia veneranda eta'  ... e' che siamo testarde, pensiamo/speriamo che le persone possano riscattarsi nel tempo  qualcuno ci riesce, ma i molti fanno sempre gli stessi errori ... cazzi loro.

Procediamo. :mexican: :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai l'italiano amore mio?
> Rileggiti.
> Io ho postato una foto di MIA figlia, non della figlia di persa,
> Se conosci la sintassi italiana tu hai scritto che un utente avrebbe postato per fare dispetto a Persa una foto di sua figlia, facendo così credere, che questo utente fosse in possesso di foto della figlia di Persa.
> ...


Conte,se avessero da fare sarebbero sempre qua'???
Poi devi ascoltare la voce della loro infinita saggezza, scordi che sono maestre di vita??
Sono sagge,argute,ogniscenti,modeste,non parlano mai a sproposito....eh si'Conte fai male a non ascoltarle...mica in tutti i forum l'intelletto raggiunge simili vette


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dirti la verità non lo so se sei una merda, non ti conosco.
> Solo tu sai di te stesso, cosa sei o non sei, vuoi o non vuoi.
> 
> Ma qualche volta è giusto che tu incontri qualcuno che ti dica quello che vuoi veramente sentirti dire, ovvero che assecondi il tuo desiderio di sesso anale.
> ...


Ehmmm, che centra tutto questo con il sesso anale???  Non comprendo!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte,se avessero da fare sarebbero sempre qua'???
> Poi devi ascoltare la voce della loro infinita saggezza, scordi che sono maestre di vita??
> Sono sagge,argute,ogniscenti,modeste,non parlano mai a sproposito....eh si'Conte fai male a non ascoltarle...mica in tutti i forum l'intelletto raggiunge simili *vette*


le tue invece sono di vero arricchimento :carneval:
come quelle del tuo degno compare da te quotato che dice a me di rileggermi quando non è difficile intendere che quella forma poteva sì avere 2 significati, ma se c'era uno che non poteva fraintenderla era proprio lui dato che ben sapeva di aver postato le foto della sua stessa figlia


poi, io sto qua come e quando posso ma assai meno del tuo compare (e fu per evitare tali evidenze che venne tolto il conteggio dei post dei singoli utenti)
ma è vero che legger gente come voi è una perdita di tempo


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmmm, che centra tutto questo con il sesso anale???  Non comprendo!


è una fase di crescita


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> T
> Io tra tre giorni le spedirò una mail, un memo che rimando per decisione presa e non discutibile ogni anno, le mando questo memo per ricordarle almeno in una sola data che persona è stata, che le sue azioni hanno quasi avuto come sonseguenze esiti infausti e che comunque la mai vita è cambiata con una dipendenza che mi rende impossibile fare certe scelte e comunque alcune modifiche di base che hanno completamente cambiato la mia vita. Io per esempio ora non posso e non riesco vivere solo, adesso vivo con mia madre e tra un poco andrò a convivere con la mia ragazza, ma io sono conscio che la vita in solitaria di cui ero capace prima non sono più capace di reggerla, anzi sinceramente starei male come non mai e cadrei in una situazione da cui sarebbe difficile uscire, quella della mia solitudine più che completa, la mia voglia di isolarmki dal mondo tutto.
> Manderò questa mail per ricordarle che persona è, che lei è la somma di quello che ha fatto e quindi anche di aver quasi ucciso una persona, che si è salvata non per merito suo.
> Per il mio punto di vista le cose permangono nella vita, quello che si è fatto rimane scritto nel nostro libro personale e nonostante le scuse che possiamo inventarci le abbiamo fatte tutte le cose che sono scritte. Mi chiedo, lei potrà diventare una donna brava, con figli ed un compagno che ama, ma dentro di lei permarrà anche la stronza puttana che ha fatto del male ed è quello che può rimanere come epitaffio per una tomba "buona madre e amata compagna...gran puttana e stronza di merda".
> La vita ricorda sempre quello che siamo e quello che abbiamo fatto e se non c'è un reale pentimento io agisco per ricordare come una pena quello che è, voglio che lei si ricordi sempre che ha quasi ucciso una persona.


Guarda che avrà cambiato indirizzo mail eh. Mi stupisce che non ti abbia ancora denunciato per stalking. Io lo farei. Daniele RIPIGLIATI! E aggiungo, non so come tu possa stare con una donna quando sei OSSESSIONATO dal fantasma di un'altra.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che avrà cambiato indirizzo mail eh. Mi stupisce che non ti abbia ancora denunciato per stalking. Io lo farei. Daniele RIPIGLIATI!


Mk, una persona non ti può denunciare per stalking se non ci sono i preupposti. Una mail all'anno non è stalking per nessuno, è solo un leggero disturbo ma che dice la verità.
Può una mail che dice semplicemente la verità essere sbagliata? Ricordare la morte di suo nonno e il fatto che lei per il suo dolore ha preferito portare il dolore ad un'altra persona non credo che sia cosa sbagliata.
Poi che abbia cambiato email non è reale, quindi ha sempre la sua mail, non le scrivo da molto più di un anno, anzi direi due.
Poi che mi denunciasse per stalking, farebbe solo la figura della fessa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

e però daniele non è il solo a doversi ripigliare: chiara,
daniele delira da parecchio tempo e sappiamo che non riesce a reagire al dolore che ha dentro...non è questione di essere politically correct ..
ma cosa c'entra il sesso anale ...vuoi dire che è gay?
e sarebbe un insulto ?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le tue invece sono di vero arricchimento :carneval:
> come quelle del tuo degno compare da te quotato che dice a me di rileggermi quando non è difficile intendere che quella forma poteva sì avere 2 significati, ma se c'era uno che non poteva fraintenderla era proprio lui dato che ben sapeva di aver postato le foto della sua stessa figlia
> 
> 
> ...


E insisto su sto punto vecchia testona!
Io non ho fraintesto, ma tu stessa ammetti che era fraintendibile, a causa delle costruzione delle frasi...
QUindi io non volevo che si pensasse che qualcuno qui dentro abbia postato le foto della figlia di persa.
E infatti cosa ti ho detto? Illazioni.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra il sesso anale ...vuoi dire che è gay?
> e sarebbe un insulto ?


Sai che insulto, se sono gay devo essere davvero un omosessuale depravato visto che vado solo con le donne! :mexican:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, una persona non ti può denunciare per stalking se non ci sono i preupposti. Una mail all'anno non è stalking per nessuno, è solo un leggero disturbo ma che dice la verità.
> Può una mail che dice semplicemente la verità essere sbagliata? Ricordare la morte di suo nonno e il fatto che lei per il suo dolore ha preferito portare il dolore ad un'altra persona non credo che sia cosa sbagliata.
> Poi che abbia cambiato email non è reale, quindi ha sempre la sua mail, non le scrivo da molto più di un anno, anzi direi due.
> Poi che mi denunciasse per stalking, farebbe solo la figura della fessa.


Come fai a dire che non è reale l'aver cambiato mail? Come fai a saperlo?

Provo con Osho, si sa mai . Guardati il video, un po' lungo ma magari qualcosa fa breccia...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ8RscvOFsM

Tu hai perso il centro Daniele, hai delegato a lei il senso della TUA vita.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che non è reale l'aver cambiato mail? Come fai a saperlo?


Come potrebbe saperlo ogni persona abbastanza bravina.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che non è reale l'aver cambiato mail? Come fai a saperlo?
> 
> Provo con Osho, si sa mai . Guardati il video, un po' lungo ma magari qualcosa fa breccia...
> 
> ...


Ma le stiamo provando tutte...eh?
Daniele ti sei degnato di leggere quello che ti ho postato?
Hai provato?


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che insulto, se sono gay devo essere davvero un omosessuale depravato visto che vado solo con le donne! :mexican:


comunque sia non vedo a che serva parlare di abitudini sessuali commentando un thread sui sentimenti (malati eh, daniele)


----------



## Sabina (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come potrebbe saperlo ogni persona abbastanza bravina.


Io ho diverse mail vecchie che non uso più e che non ho eliminato.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

La mia rabbia va rispettata, chi non la rispetta o ci gioca ne prende tutte le conseguenze. Chiedo io, giochereste un brutto scherzo ad un cane molto pericoloso? Non credo. Eppure quel cane se lo tratterai bene sarà mansueto, ma mai levare la mano contro di lui, quello ti distruggerà in un secondo.
Allora mi chiedo, il pericolo che si avverte attorno a me è evidente, io non l'ho mai nascosto, anzi, ho chiesto solo rispetto per il mio dolore che mi porterò dentro fino alla fine dei miei giorni. Ho chiesto solo comprensione, la stessa che ha chiesto lei a me, io nonostante fossi ferito dal suo comportamento ho voluto darle comprensione...ma non ne ho avuta indietro affatto, sono stato cacciato via come un oggetto e non come una persona, finito l'utilizzo che oltretutto era senza alcun dovere non avendo in quel caso neppure un rapporto in piedi noi due ho dovuto subire il peso della sua colpa solo io.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho diverse mail vecchie che non uso più e che non ho eliminato.


Le mail non usate vengono cancellate a lungo termine, una casella mail che ha un necessario utilizzo per altre questioni difficilmente verrà cancellata.
Del resto però esiste la posta prioritaria che è una gran bella cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia rabbia va rispettata, chi non la rispetta o ci gioca ne prende tutte le conseguenze. Chiedo io, giochereste un brutto scherzo ad un cane molto pericoloso? Non credo. Eppure quel cane se lo tratterai bene sarà mansueto, ma mai levare la mano contro di lui, quello ti distruggerà in un secondo.
> Allora mi chiedo, il pericolo che si avverte attorno a me è evidente, io non l'ho mai nascosto, anzi, ho chiesto solo rispetto per il mio dolore che mi porterò dentro fino alla fine dei miei giorni. Ho chiesto solo comprensione, la stessa che ha chiesto lei a me, io nonostante fossi ferito dal suo comportamento ho voluto darle comprensione...ma non ne ho avuta indietro affatto, sono stato cacciato via come un oggetto e non come una persona, finito l'utilizzo che oltretutto era senza alcun dovere non avendo in quel caso neppure un rapporto in piedi noi due ho dovuto subire il peso della sua colpa solo io.


Ma sai quante volte nella vita mi sarebbe bastato un minimo di comprensione? Sei lì che invochi tutti i santi, ti dici, ma dai, capirà ho sbagliato, ho fatto solo un pasticcio.
NO Daniele, a volte chi più ci ama, fa una fatica boia a comprendere sia come siamo fatti, sia quello che sentiamo dentro. Si ingenerano meccanismi strani in cui una paura, un'ansia, una sega mentale del cazzo ci può giocare brutti scherzi.
Non pretendere MAI la comprensione dagli altri. 
Non è affatto facile comprendere gli altri Daniele.
Puoi tentare in qualche modo di giustificarla: se lei si fosse resa conto di che cosa scatenava il suo comportamento o la sua azione, l'avrebbe compiuta ugualmente? Penso di no.
Puoi solo scusarle e dirti ha fatto la stronza, è una stronza.
Non puoi concepire che lei abbia fatto tutto questo con la volontà e l'intenzione di ferirti, perchè una cattiveria del genere è inumana.
Quindi Daniele, fai come me, rassegnati, lei non sarà MAI in grado di comprendere quello che ti ha fatto.
Come noi del resto quando compiamo un'azione e ci ritroviamo a gestire poi una situazione incresciosa per un comportamento non lontanamente previsto.
Daniele, lasciala perdere, ti fai male e basta.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Conte, peccato che volevo comprensione per il mio stato d'animo per il suo sbaglio. Con l'inganno mi ha costretto a subire violenza  che se fossi stato a casa mia non sarebbe stata violenza. Non è l'atto in se che ha decretato questo, ma l'atto unito al momento unito al posto. Io non potevo tornare a casa, non potevo restare e non potevo fare nulla se non stare li a stare male, sempre peggio.
Si Conte, lei non si accorgerà  mai del male che mi ha fatto, ma dopo 10 anni di lettere, una all'anno si accorgerà che forse forse non fu una piccola ragazzata quello che fece nei miei confronti.
Purtroppo anche per colpa dei suoi genitori lei adesso si sente ad avere torto, ma è giustificata in toto da loro e quindi non si è mai sentita una merda come avrebbe almeno per un secondo dovuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2011)

22-06-2010

"la mia ex mi ha chiesto sinceramente scusa dicendomi solo che ora comprende che dolore devo aver provato"


Daniele


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> 22-06-2010
> 
> "la mia ex mi ha chiesto sinceramente scusa dicendomi solo che ora comprende che dolore devo aver provato"
> 
> ...


Ma sapeva anche che volevo che me lo dicesse di persona, quella scuse non ammettono comunque la condizione di perdono. Poi alla fine di questa telefonata dissi solo una cosa che era la condizione per capire se quelle fossero davvero scuse sentite...il tempo mi ha dato ragione, erano solo scuse per la sua coscienza.
Fermo restando che quella telefonata mi ha fatto bene, ma le cicatrici sono più  grandi del dovuto, sono 2 anni ineri di sofferenza che potevano essere solo un paio di mesi ed è questo che non ho capito, perchè lasciarmi stare male per 2 anni quando poteva chiedermi scusa in pochissimo tempo? Perchè non ha pensato neppure minimamente a quello che mi aveva fatto prima piuttosto che dopo? Fa male pensare che alcune persone possano essere così ritardate.


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Con la mia psicologa siamo giunti alla fine che lei vuole solo dimenticare la mia esistenza in quanto io sono la prova vivente del suo essere una pessima persona*, non pensando e non ricordando me non può ricordare di essere una pessima persona e può vivere bene, al contrario io come una goccia cinese le ricorderò sempre che esisto e la mia persona basta ed avanza per farle del male.
> *Si, perchè con la psicologa abbiamo capito che lei mi ha lasciato morire non per uccidermi, ma perchè non poteva neppure lontanamente rimanere al mio cospetto senza sentirsi una merdaccia*.


Scusa se mi permetto, ma mi pare davvero un approccio strano e inconsueto quello di una psicologa che si prende la briga di interpretare il comportamento di una donna che non è sua paziente e che, quindi, non conosce in modo approfondito e diretto.

La cosa sconvolgente di ciò che scrivi, però, è la presenza di un giudizio morale ("pessima persona") dato da una psicologa che dovrebbe analizzare le dinamiche in modo lucido e obiettivo e non etichettare persone e comportamenti come 'pessimi'. Se tutti gli psicologi fossero così, i traditi, anzichè pacificarsi e guarire le ferite, vivrebbero eternamente con il sangue agli occhi.

Io ho alle spalle anni di terapia e di studi specifici in materia di psicologia e ti assicuro che, a prescindere dal tipo di terapia che una persona intraprende, il giudizio e l'etichettamento sono banditi da qualunque professionista serio.

Si lavora sul paziente/cliente e si favorisce il suo percorso di auto-consapevolezza. Questo si fa, non altro.

Quindi le cose sono due:
1) O hai male interpretato le conclusioni tratte dalla tua psicologa, spinto dalla tua esigenza di vedere confermate e legittimate le tue convinzioni, e quindi c'è un grosso problema di comunicazione e di comprensione tra te e la tua terapeuta
2) O la tua psicologa ha un comportamento poco professionale che non ti aiuta, anzi, ti è di ostacolo

In ogni caso ti consiglio di pensarci un po' su.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come potrebbe saperlo ogni persona abbastanza bravina.


Quindi la controlli? Le stai addosso? Se non è stalking questo eh. E' fidanzata la tua ex?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmmm, che centra tutto questo con il sesso anale???  Non comprendo!





Minerva ha detto:


> e però daniele non è il solo a doversi ripigliare: chiara,
> daniele delira da parecchio tempo e sappiamo che non riesce a reagire al dolore che ha dentro...non è questione di essere politically correct ..
> ma cosa c'entra il sesso anale ...vuoi dire che è gay?
> e sarebbe un insulto ?


 
No, nessun insulto.

Lo so che siamo in confessionale.
Lo so che qui ognuno è libero di esprimere i sentimenti che magari non riesce a sfogare altrove.
Lo so che ci sono situazioni molto delicate e per certi versi incomprensibili.

Semplicemente: se con tutti i tentativi di consigliare, aiutare, indirizzare, placare, distrarre (....) Daniele, egli è ancora qui ad aprire un 3d su una simile questione, mi sembrava giusto che tra tante parole elargite ci fossero anche quelle di chi (me) pensa che magari Daniele, sprezzando le buone intenzioni di molti, vuole sotto sotto sentirsi dire che non è niente di speciale per nessuno, e magari vuole anche essere mandato affan...........:condom:

Mi scusino i cuori sensibili


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma mi pare davvero un approccio strano e inconsueto quello di una psicologa che si prende la briga di interpretare il comportamento di una donna che non è sua paziente e che, quindi, non conosce in modo approfondito e diretto.
> 
> La cosa sconvolgente di ciò che scrivi, però, è la presenza di un giudizio morale ("pessima persona") dato da una psicologa che dovrebbe analizzare le dinamiche in modo lucido e obiettivo e non etichettare persone e comportamenti come 'pessimi'. Se tutti gli psicologi fossero così, i traditi, anzichè pacificarsi e guarire le ferite, vivrebbero eternamente con il sangue agli occhi.
> 
> ...


Concordo in toto. Daniele era la stessa che ti prescriveva gli psicofarmaci? Quindi una psichiatra?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, peccato che volevo comprensione per il mio stato d'animo per il suo sbaglio. Con l'inganno mi ha costretto a subire violenza  che se fossi stato a casa mia non sarebbe stata violenza. Non è l'atto in se che ha decretato questo, ma l'atto unito al momento unito al posto. Io non potevo tornare a casa, non potevo restare e non potevo fare nulla se non stare li a stare male, sempre peggio.
> Si Conte, lei non si accorgerà  mai del male che mi ha fatto, ma dopo 10 anni di lettere, una all'anno si accorgerà che forse forse non fu una piccola ragazzata quello che fece nei miei confronti.
> Purtroppo anche per colpa dei suoi genitori lei adesso si sente ad avere torto, ma è giustificata in toto da loro e quindi non si è mai sentita una merda come avrebbe almeno per un secondo dovuto.


Daniele ma tu hai la più pallida idea di come con il mio comportamento o atteggiamento involontariamente ho ferito gli altri eh? 
Se solo fossi cosciente del male che compio non lo compirei.
Forse anche lei ha cercato di sistemare la faccenda come è stata capace come riusciva...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> 22-06-2010
> 
> "la mia ex mi ha chiesto sinceramente scusa dicendomi solo che ora comprende che dolore devo aver provato"
> 
> ...


Cucciola, strai prendendo dei brutti vizi eh?
Delle brutte pieghe...frequenti brutte compagnie...
Compagna torna all'ovile:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

La pessima persona è la mia interpretazione di quello che è la mia ex, lei semplicemente perchè mi evitava come se fossi la morte, perchè avrebbe preferito che morissi pur di non muovere un dito? Semplice, perchè non voleva trovarsi a dover fare in conti con se stessa, meglio che io non esistessi, tirare giù il telefono, eliminare ogni mia esistenza, se io non fossi esistito lei non avrebbe avuto alcuna colpa.
Mk, io non cerco nulla, so che lei ha quella mail ed io non faccio nulla per saperlo.
Semplicemente ci sono condizioni per cui una mail deve continuare ad esistere ed io conosco queste condizioni.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, nessun insulto.
> 
> Lo so che siamo in confessionale.
> Lo so che qui ognuno è libero di esprimere i sentimenti che magari non riesce a sfogare altrove.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Un mito, sei un mito quando sei così...:mexican:


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse anche lei ha cercato di sistemare la faccenda come è stata capace come riusciva...


Conte, non ha mai fatto nulla se non accusarmi, se non minacciarmi, se non spaventarmi.Per te è un modo per sistemare la faccenda portare una persona a volersi suicidare e dargli oltretutto il consiglio di farlo?


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, nessun insulto.
> 
> Lo so che siamo in confessionale.
> Lo so che qui ognuno è libero di esprimere i sentimenti che magari non riesce a sfogare altrove.
> ...


generosa.
fai poco l'enfant terrible che c'hai una certa età pure tu:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, non ha mai fatto nulla se non accusarmi, se non minacciarmi, se non spaventarmi.Per te è un modo per sistemare la faccenda portare una persona a volersi suicidare e dargli oltretutto il consiglio di farlo?


Beh, a volte, la miglior difesa è l'attacco no?
Tu magari non la lasciavi stare.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente ci sono condizioni per cui una mail deve continuare ad esistere ed io conosco queste condizioni.


Ripeto, ti risulta che sia fidanzata?


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Scusa se mi permetto, ma mi pare davvero un approccio strano e inconsueto quello di una psicologa che si prende la briga di interpretare il comportamento di una donna che non è sua paziente e che, quindi, non conosce in modo approfondito e diretto*.
> 
> La cosa sconvolgente di ciò che scrivi, però, è la presenza di un giudizio morale ("pessima persona") dato da una psicologa che dovrebbe analizzare le dinamiche in modo lucido e obiettivo e non etichettare persone e comportamenti come 'pessimi'. Se tutti gli psicologi fossero così, i traditi, anzichè pacificarsi e guarire le ferite, vivrebbero eternamente con il sangue agli occhi.
> 
> ...


 questo l'ho pensato anch'io


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, a volte, la miglior difesa è l'attacco no?
> Tu magari non la lasciavi stare.


Beh abbiamo solo la sua versione ma la storia dei consigli è comunque grave eh.


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La pessima persona è la mia interpretazione di quello che è la mia ex, lei semplicemente perchè mi evitava come se fossi la morte, perchè avrebbe preferito che morissi pur di non muovere un dito? Semplice, perchè non voleva trovarsi a dover fare in conti con se stessa, meglio che io non esistessi, tirare giù il telefono, eliminare ogni mia esistenza, se io non fossi esistito lei non avrebbe avuto alcuna colpa.


Mi pareva di aver letto che le conclusioni le avessi tratte con l'aiuto della tua psicologa.

Comunque non vedo l'utilità, in terapia, di fare congetture sul perchè e il per come lei ti evitasse. Che ti frega del perchè lei ti voleva evitare? A che pro sapere delle sue dinamiche e dei suoi sensi di colpa?

Una volta che una persona esce dalla tua vita, le uniche dinamiche che devi considerare sono le tue. La terapia dovrebbe servire a questo, altrimenti sono soldi buttati.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi pareva di aver letto che le conclusioni le avessi tratte con l'aiuto della tua psicologa.
> 
> Comunque non vedo l'utilità, in terapia, di fare congetture sul perchè e il per come lei ti evitasse. Che ti frega del perchè lei ti voleva evitare? A che pro sapere delle sue dinamiche e dei suoi sensi di colpa?
> 
> Una volta che una persona esce dalla tua vita, le uniche dinamiche che devi considerare sono le tue. La terapia dovrebbe servire a questo, altrimenti sono soldi buttati.


Ma brava, era quello che tentavo di spiegargli con quella storia scritta in un post che gli ho dedicato.
Cioè diciamocelo, se ci guardiamo dentro, tutti noi abbiamo i nostri baratri, i mostri, i leviatani, paure insicurezze...e infatti io mi dico, per fortuna che tanti anni fa, ebbi degli amici che mi confortarono e mi aiutarono a passare l'empasse. Ma dove troviamo uno che ha bisogno di ricordare certi anniversari?
Insomma gli spettri del passato sono sempre terrificanti.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ripeto, ti risulta che sia fidanzata?


Non lo so sinceramente e la cosa non mi importa minimamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> generosa.
> fai poco l'enfant terrible che c'hai una certa età pure tu:mrgreen:


 
azz...
non mi ci far pensare

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo so sinceramente e la cosa non mi importa minimamente.


Daniele, quanta fatica sprecata per persone prive di sensibilita' ... benedetta ed ostinata gioventu' ... la tua ex non ti comprendera' mai, parlate due lingue diverse, una sola mail dovresti sperdirle piu' o meno cosi: Ma vafffanculo tu e chi ti ha messo sulla mia strada. E basta! Lascia fare al tempo, lui non sbaglia MAI!


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele, quanta fatica sprecata per persone prive di sensibilita' ... benedetta ed ostinata gioventu' ... la tua ex non ti comprendera' mai, parlate due lingue diverse, una sola mail dovresti sperdirle piu' o meno cosi: Ma vafffanculo tu e chi ti ha messo sulla mia strada. E basta! Lascia fare al tempo, lui non sbaglia MAI!


Marì, il tempo ha dato una bella vita all'assassino di mio padre, ha fatto studiare i suoi due figli con i soldi insanguinati di mio padre ed ha avuto 3 nipoti che amano il loro nonnino.  Lui era colpevole e cosa ha avuto? Ecco, io che non avevo colpa di quella sua azione ho pagato con mia madre quello che lui ha compiuto e da allora ho imparato che il tempo non da mai ragione a chi ha ragione...scorre e si fa i fatti propri.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, il tempo ha dato una bella vita all'assassino di mio padre, ha fatto studiare i suoi due figli con i soldi insanguinati di mio padre ed ha avuto 3 nipoti che amano il loro nonnino.  Lui era colpevole e cosa ha avuto? Ecco, io che non avevo colpa di quella sua azione ho pagato con mia madre quello che lui ha compiuto e da allora ho imparato che il tempo non da mai ragione a chi ha ragione...scorre e si fa i fatti propri.


Daniele caro, il "tempo" non ha i nostri tempi.


----------



## Papero (17 Febbraio 2011)

@Daniele:

Se proprio vuoi ricordarle le corna che ti ha fatto mandale una mail vuota il giorno dell'anniversario (domani 18 febbraio se non sbaglio). Non credo che leggerà le tue farneticazioni, da' retta a me, mandagliela vuota!

;-)


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> @Daniele:
> 
> Se proprio vuoi ricordarle le corna che ti ha fatto mandale una mail vuota il giorno dell'anniversario (domani 18 febbraio se non sbaglio). Non credo che leggerà le tue farneticazioni, da' retta a me, mandagliela vuota!
> 
> ;-)


 
:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

*mediate gente...*

Ieri ho stanato un'amica che non sentivo da mesi,e mi ha raccontato questa edificante storiella.
Lei ha 45 anni,due figli grandi,e marito,e'sempre stata moltoooo allegra,ma anche fessa.
Infatti teneva un diario delle ''gesta erotiche''dell'amante del momento,e un foglio per sbaglio e'finito tra le contabili della banca,e il marito ha saputo.
Mi separo prima,dormo nel divano dopo,pero'ora e' tornato nel letto con lei,io so'che anche prima del sesso ne aveva sempre voglia,ora mi dice ''non si tiene piu''lo vorrebbe fare sempre.
Le anche detto che non solo  non la mai tradita,ma di avere rifiutato un'occasione(bel fesso..),lei con grande faccia tosta gli ha rifilato la colossale balla che si sia trattato della prima volta.....seeeeee.
E che non si sarebbe ripetuto...infatti...alla fine della telefonata mi ha detto''chiamami tra un mese,cosi'le acque si saranno calmate e....''
Che riflessione facciamo?Occhio a chi perdona,a chi non sfrutta le occasioni,ai mariti invorniti che fatti cornuti scopano il doppio di prima??
Mediatate ragazzi...mediatate


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri ho stanato un'amica che non sentivo da mesi,e mi ha raccontato questa edificante storiella.
> Lei ha 45 anni,due figli grandi,e marito,e'sempre stata moltoooo allegra,ma anche fessa.
> Infatti teneva un diario delle ''gesta erotiche''dell'amante del momento,e un foglio per sbaglio e'finito tra le contabili della banca,e il marito ha saputo.
> Mi separo prima,dormo nel divano dopo,pero'ora e' tornato nel letto con lei,io so'che anche prima del sesso ne aveva sempre voglia,ora mi dice ''non si tiene piu''lo vorrebbe fare sempre.
> ...


 ....medito....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....medito....


ma medita anche sul fatto che chi decide di non tradire lo fa per sè assai più che per il potenziale tradito


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma medita anche sul fatto che chi decide di non tradire lo fa per sè assai più che per il potenziale tradito


 lo so Amoremio...infatti il mio era un meditare sarcastico...:sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so Amoremio...infatti il mio era un meditare sarcastico...:sonar:


lo supponevo


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo supponevo


 :up:


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele, 
anch'io come qualcun'altro credo che se vuoi bene lla tua attuale compagna non devestri umiliarla in questo modo perchè di questo si tratta in fin dei conti. Se non riesci a metterci una pietra su dopo tra anni io se fossi in lei non mi fiderei del fatto che hai dimenticato. Stai comunque dimostrando un residuo di sentimento per quell'altra  anche se tenti di rifiutarlo  a te stesso. Inoltre ti dico che a quell'altra,quando riceve le tue mail secondo me tu fai una gran pena e nella tua situazione non dovresti suscitare questo sentimento proprio in rispetto della tua attuale ragazza.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Daniele,
> anch'io come qualcun'altro credo che se vuoi bene lla tua attuale compagna non devestri umiliarla in questo modo perchè di questo si tratta in fin dei conti. Se non riesci a metterci una pietra su dopo tra anni io se fossi in lei non mi fiderei del fatto che hai dimenticato. Stai comunque dimostrando un residuo di sentimento per quell'altra anche se tenti di rifiutarlo a te stesso. Inoltre ti dico che a quell'altra,quando riceve le tue mail secondo me tu fai una gran pena e nella tua situazione non dovresti suscitare questo sentimento proprio in rispetto della tua attuale ragazza.


 no guarda ti sbagli...non è questo il punto di vista di Daniele..la sua è una sorta di vendetta..ma non per un residuo di sentimento; le motivazioni sono altre fidati


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minosse, potrà sembrare strano ma io odio quella ragazza che mi ha fatto male, voglio vederla strisciare davanti a me solo per il mio babaro gusto di poter finalmente avere ragione della umiliazione che lei mi ha dato, la peggiore visto che io stesso mi sono dato dello scemo al credere che una persona potesse avere pietà delle cose che ho vissuto nella vita mia.
La mia attuale ragazza centra con il me attuale, ma non con il passato, cosa che appartiene a me e solo a me e che sto distruggendo giorno dopo giorno.
Io delle cose regalate dalla stronza non ho tenuto niente, se non potevo distruggere delle cose le ho regalate, ho distrutto un DVD pieno di foto dei viaggi che avevamo fatto, ho eliminato tutto, anche le lettere, bruciate.
Questa è la fine che voglio fare a quel rapporto, voglio la sua più totale non esistenza neppure nella mia memoria.


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no guarda ti sbagli...non è questo il punto di vista di Daniele..la sua è una sorta di vendetta..ma non per un residuo di sentimento; le motivazioni sono altre fidati


:up:
E' una storia di umiliazione, lei mi ha umiliato in un momento in cui non avrei potuto sostenere il peso di quello che mi ha fatto. Ho mandato giù parecchio per il suo dolore ed ho accettato i danni smisurati che i ha fatto sperando in un minimo di comprensione, cosa che non ho ricevuto se non dopo 2 anni ed al telefono, quando i danni erano diventati ormai un modo di essere.
Non ha avuto il mimimo buon gusto di chiedermi scusa di persona, di fare quel minimo che si può dare a chi hai distrutto.


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele io credo che tu stia cercando un modo di sofrrire di meno dell'onta e dell'umiliazione ricevuta. Rispetto comunque il tuo sistema anche se io non l'avrei mai adottato. In fondo ognuno di noi cerca di trovare la sua strada per star meglio e se tu l'hai trovata in questo modo va benissimo.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> :up:
> E' una storia di umiliazione, lei mi ha umiliato in un momento in cui non avrei potuto sostenere il peso di quello che mi ha fatto. Ho mandato giù parecchio per il suo dolore ed ho accettato i danni smisurati che i ha fatto sperando in un minimo di comprensione, cosa che non ho ricevuto se non dopo 2 anni ed al telefono, quando i danni erano diventati ormai un modo di essere.
> Non ha avuto il mimimo buon gusto di chiedermi scusa di persona, di fare quel minimo che si può dare a chi hai distrutto.


 lo so Daniele, in parte ti ho capito..anche se come sai non condivido il tuo gesto.... ma non ho voluto scrivere io le motivazioni perchè era giusto che fossi tu ad esprimere il tuo pensiero!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Daniele io credo che tu stia cercando un modo di sofrrire di meno dell'onta e dell'umiliazione ricevuta. Rispetto comunque il tuo sistema anche se io non l'avrei mai adottato. In fondo ognuno di noi cerca di trovare la sua strada per star meglio e se tu l'hai trovata in questo modo va benissimo.


Vero.
Mi hai fatto venire un'idea...bravo.
ma però nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare le strade che uno sceglie no?
Se io percorrendo una strada sto male e basta, cambio direzione no?
Daniele invece ara quel solco giorno dopo giorno, e non capisce che continua a farsi male per una che neanche più penserà a lui.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Mi hai fatto venire un'idea...bravo.
> ma però nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare le strade che uno sceglie no?
> Se io percorrendo una strada sto male e basta, cambio direzione no?
> Daniele invece ara quel solco giorno dopo giorno, e non capisce che continua a farsi male per una che neanche più penserà a lui.


 nessuno di noi può sapere se tutto questo a Daniele fa bene o male!
lo sa solo lui :up:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Vedete, dopo l'assassinio di mio padre che, ci crediate o no, va messo anche esso nelle umiliazioni della vita (a dire il vero quello è un poco tutto, perchè quando mi chiedono come mai io mi vergogno come un cane di dire che fu ucciso), ogni mia stagiione di vita è stata costellata  di umiliazioni di altri su di me. Amici che per sentirsi forti colpivano me in quanto ancora debole dalla perdita di mio padre (bella forza), ho iniziato a rapportarmi con la gente con la paura di finire umiliato dagli altri per sentirsi più forti di me, per evitarlo ho creato un complicato sistema di finzioni e di sicure della mia persona di modo che nessuno potesse fermirmi.
Dopo il primo tradimento subito mi trovai davanti alle accuse purtroppo giuste della mia prima ragazza in cui si metteva in chiato che io non mi ero mai aperto nei suoi confronti (ottima scelta vista adesso).
Con quella ragazza ero titubante sinceramente di aprirmi, però lei si conquistò la mia fiducia, purtroppo a lei dissi cose che a nessuno ho mai detto, dissi cose che potevano rimanere solo tra due persone almeno in buoni rapporti, solo tra due persone tra le quali anche se non si vedranno più potrà permanere un minimo di stima.
Come stimare chi ti ha usato, chi ti ha umiliato e non ha voluto ammetterlo per orgoglio proprio se non dopo 2 anni, anni in cui ho provato a suicidarmi?
Simy, io quando conosco una persona orgogliosa la evito come la morte, anzi prima la prendo per il sedere chiamandola orgogliona, perchè queste persone con questo piccolo difetto sono capaci di cose orribili.


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno di noi può sapere se tutto questo a Daniele fa bene o male!
> lo sa solo lui :up:


Grazie


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie


Danie', ma la mail l'hai spedita poi?


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie', ma la mail l'hai spedita poi?


Esattamente è domani la data. era il 18 febbraio in cui io ammalato sono uscito per andare a firmare delle carte e che lei in quel mentre uscì con l'altro Danielino il piccolino per farmi fesso.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esattamente è domani la data. era il 18 febbraio in cui io ammalato sono uscito per andare a firmare delle carte e che lei in quel mentre uscì con l'altro Danielino il piccolino per farmi fesso.


Quindi mancano poche ore  come ti senti?


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi mancano poche ore  come ti senti?


Stronzo? Si posso dirlo, mi sento stronzo e abbastanza tosto anche, perchè lei non crederà nel leggere il mio nome, basterà la data a ricordarle qualcosa e questo mi basta.
Marì, ora che ci penso so perchè mi fece così male lei, perchè mi ricordò le mie zie, che prima della morte di mio padre sembrava mi volessero tanto bene, poco dopo la sua morte, l'ultima volta che le ho viste mi trattarono come un oggetto vecchio e fastidioso. La stessa cosa ha fatto lei, ha usato Daniele e dopo quando era ora di pagare il conto ha semplicemente mandato a fanculo Daniele, sono solo stato un fesso a credere che un essere umano possa avere sentimenti simili ai miei, adesso sono certo che nella mia vita non potrò mai essere me stesso e che dovrò difendermi sempre da chi si fa credere una bella persona.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stronzo? Si posso dirlo, mi sento stronzo e abbastanza tosto anche, perchè lei non crederà nel leggere il mio nome, basterà la data a ricordarle qualcosa e questo mi basta.
> Marì, ora che ci penso so perchè mi fece così male lei, perchè mi ricordò le mie zie, che prima della morte di mio padre sembrava mi volessero tanto bene, poco dopo la sua morte, l'ultima volta che le ho viste mi trattarono come un oggetto vecchio e fastidioso. La stessa cosa ha fatto lei, ha usato Daniele e dopo quando era ora di pagare il conto ha semplicemente mandato a fanculo Daniele, sono solo stato un fesso a credere che un essere umano possa avere sentimenti simili ai miei, adesso sono certo che nella mia vita non potrò mai essere me stesso e che dovrò difendermi sempre da chi si fa credere una bella persona.


Pensi/speri/credi di sentirti meglio domani dopo aver spedito la "mail"?


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie


 e di cosa! figuarti...


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensi/speri/credi di sentirti meglio domani dopo aver spedito la "mail"?


Spero di poter dimenticare tra qualche anno, la realtà dura è questa, spero un anno di dimenticarmi di questa data e con essa di questa mail. Mi sono forzato a fare tante cose in cui non credevo, adesso faccio le cose a modo mio, una maniera un poco bislacca forse, ma è un modo per sperare di vivere meglio in futuro.
Lo so è strano, ma io non ragiono lineramente, tra la A e la B io vado al contrario e passo per la Z.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Spero di poter dimenticare tra qualche anno, la realtà dura è questa, spero un anno di dimenticarmi di questa data e con essa di questa mail. Mi sono forzato a fare tante cose in cui non credevo, adesso faccio le cose a modo mio, una maniera un poco bislacca forse, ma è un modo per sperare di vivere meglio in futuro.
> Lo so è strano, ma io non ragiono lineramente, tra la A e la B io vado al contrario e passo per la Z.


Danie' pensa che la "mia data" (alla scperta della tresca 11 aprile 2003) coincide con il pagamento mensile della casa  in cui viviamo ora.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Spero di poter dimenticare tra qualche anno, la realtà dura è questa, spero un anno di dimenticarmi di questa data e con essa di questa mail. Mi sono forzato a fare tante cose in cui non credevo, adesso faccio le cose a modo mio, una maniera un poco bislacca forse, ma è un modo per sperare di vivere meglio in futuro.
> Lo so è strano, ma io non ragiono lineramente, tra la A e la B io vado al contrario e passo per la Z.


Era dall'inizio del thread che volevo dire questa cosa, mi hai anticipato tu dopo un tot di pagine, e pensavo a questo: spedire quella mail pensi possa farti sentrie meglio ? pensi possa essere funzionale a Daniele ? E allora fallo, in fin dei conti non stai puntando un Kalashnikoff sulla tempia di qualcuno. Però, se il giorno dopo che l'hai spedita, cominci a contare i giorni che ti separano dalla prossima spedizione...bhè...Houston we have a problem


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao, mi sono accorto che il mio metodo per uscirne è divers dalla norma quando quella telefonata ha sortito gli effetti sperati ed ho ricominciato a vivere.
Adesso in questi mesi ho pensato molto se avessi perdonato o no ed ho capito che io non perdono, o meglio, io posso perdonare il tradimento, ma non posso perdonare la superficialità con cui lei ha trattato il tutto, la morte di suo nonno chiedendmi ,sbagliando, un aiuto (sbagliare si può, ma due volte diventa troppo) e poi sagliando ancora dopo fottendosene dei danni fatti da quel aiuto dato e da le ottenuto in maniera illecita.
Può sembrare stupido, ma io a lei non dovevo nulla, ma ho compreso che essendo morto il suo caro nonno potesse stare davvero male e quindi ho sotterrato l'ascia di battaglia e sono stato abbastanza buono. Mi aspettavo che non mi attaccasse, ma questo è altro.
Adesso io perdono il di lei tradimento, ma come perdonare il fatto che ci ha impegato 2 anni per pensare ai suoi errori mentre io stavo sempre peggio? Cazzo la conoscevo almeno un poco, non era propriamente una capra, ma si vede che era più impegnata con la figa che con il cervello.
Adesso con questo voglio ribadire che non le ho perdonato questo, perchè non voglio minimamente che dopo quella chiaccherata si senta assolta (come sembrava volesse essere), l'assoluzione la danno solo i preti ed io non lo sono proprio (anche se ho una vita sessuale da prete ormai).


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo so sinceramente e la cosa non mi importa minimamente.


Sai per certo che non ha cambiato indirizzo mail ma non sai nulla della sua attuale vita. Lo so che non ti interessa e che mi dirai le auguro tutto il male del mondo ecc.ecc. Volevo solo farti riflettere sul fatto che la persona che odi tanto NON ESISTE. Non è più quella persona. Invece tu sei rimasto fermo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sai per certo che non ha cambiato indirizzo mail ma non sai nulla della sua attuale vita. Lo so che non ti interessa e che mi dirai le auguro tutto il male del mondo ecc.ecc. Volevo solo farti riflettere sul fatto che *la persona che odi tanto NON ESISTE. Non è più quella persona. Invece tu sei rimasto fermo.*


Brava.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedete, dopo l'assassinio di mio padre che, ci crediate o no, va messo anche esso nelle umiliazioni della vita (a dire il vero quello è un poco tutto, perchè quando mi chiedono come mai *io mi vergogno come un cane di dire che fu ucciso*), ogni mia stagiione di vita è stata costellata di umiliazioni di altri su di me. Amici che per sentirsi forti colpivano me in quanto ancora debole dalla perdita di mio padre (bella forza), ho iniziato a rapportarmi con la gente con la paura di finire umiliato dagli altri per sentirsi più forti di me, per evitarlo ho creato un complicato sistema di finzioni e di sicure della mia persona di modo che nessuno potesse fermirmi.
> Dopo il primo tradimento subito mi trovai davanti alle accuse purtroppo giuste della mia prima ragazza in cui si metteva in chiato che io non mi ero mai aperto nei suoi confronti (ottima scelta vista adesso).
> Con quella ragazza ero titubante sinceramente di aprirmi, però lei si conquistò la mia fiducia, purtroppo a lei dissi cose che a nessuno ho mai detto, dissi cose che potevano rimanere solo tra due persone almeno in buoni rapporti, solo tra due persone tra le quali anche se non si vedranno più potrà permanere un minimo di stima.
> Come stimare chi ti ha usato, chi ti ha umiliato e non ha voluto ammetterlo per orgoglio proprio se non dopo 2 anni, anni in cui ho provato a suicidarmi?
> Simy, io quando conosco una persona orgogliosa la evito come la morte, anzi prima la prendo per il sedere chiamandola orgogliona, perchè queste persone con questo piccolo difetto sono capaci di cose orribili.


Adesso mi fai incazzare. Umiliato tu PERCHE'? Daniele tu non hai colpe. Semmai ce le hanno quelli che non ti hanno protetto allora. Te lo dico e te lo ridico da anni, la tua ex ha risvegliato il trauma perchè non ne puoi più di tenerti questo peso dentro. Non devi rimuovere Daniele, ma solo trovare un buon professionista (o consigliere spirituale) che ti dia una mano ad uscirne.


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mk, quella persona esistge ancora, è parte di lei ed è su quella persona che io con la mia mail farò leva. Lei era una persona a cui piace essere ben considerata dagli altri e quando faceva qualcosa di sbaglato di rimando odiava che glielo si facesse notare. Io che faccio? Le ricordo quello che vuole dimenticarsi per sentrisi ancora bella e brava. Io le ricorderò solo con il mio nome che non è una gran persona, anzi.
Mk, chi all'epoca della mrte di mio padre doveva proteggermi fu investita da noie bestiali da parte di questo stato di merda che la punì per essere vedova, alla faccia dello stato sociale di merda. I miei parenti cosa hanno fatto per me...niente e cosa divertente mio padre un mese e mezzo prima di morire, prima di fare la maratona di New york, disse a mia madre che se gli fosse successo qualcosa di affidarsi allle sue sorelle, belle baldracche.
Io sono umiliato perchè il PM Antonino (ma che nome del cazzo quel giudice) non ha mai dato un motivo per la morte di mio padre, non mi ha mai consegnato ne il colpevole alla giustizia e neppure un perchè, quelo lo abbiamo dovuto ricostruire noi con mio fratello, vorre tanto poter dire chi lo ammazzò (senza rischiare una querela) e perchè quello stronzo finì in galera, ma qualcuno fu pagato per non fare il suo lavoro...


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, quella persona esistge ancora, è parte di lei ed è su quella persona che io con la mia mail farò leva. Lei era una persona a cui piace essere ben considerata dagli altri e quando faceva qualcosa di sbaglato di rimando odiava che glielo si facesse notare. Io che faccio? Le ricordo quello che vuole dimenticarsi per sentrisi ancora bella e brava. Io le ricorderò solo con il mio nome che non è una gran persona, anzi.
> Mk, chi all'epoca della mrte di mio padre doveva proteggermi fu investita da noie bestiali da parte di questo stato di merda che la punì per essere vedova, alla faccia dello stato sociale di merda. I miei parenti cosa hanno fatto per me...niente e cosa divertente mio padre un mese e mezzo prima di morire, prima di fare la maratona di New york, disse a mia madre che se gli fosse successo qualcosa di affidarsi allle sue sorelle, belle baldracche.
> Io sono umiliato perchè il PM Antonino (ma che nome del cazzo quel giudice) non ha mai dato un motivo per la morte di mio padre, non mi ha mai consegnato ne il colpevole alla giustizia e neppure un perchè, quelo lo abbiamo dovuto ricostruire noi con mio fratello, vorre tanto poter dire chi lo ammazzò (senza rischiare una querela) e perchè quello stronzo finì in galera, ma qualcuno fu pagato per non fare il suo lavoro...


Daniele eri un bambino all'epoca. Ripeto, TU dovevi essere protetto. TU non potevi fare niente. Non è colpa tua se tua madre non ce l'ha fatta, non è colpa tua se la tua famiglia non ha pensato al dolore tuo prima di tutto il resto, non è colpa tua. Mi dispiace ma niente e nessuno potrà riportarti indietro, solo l'amore e una grande riflessione su te stesso ti faranno ritrovare il centro. Certe ferite ce le portiamo dentro per tutta la vita. Non passano se cerchiamo di scaricarne il peso sopra qualcun altro. Ti vendicassi con la tua ex incapperesti in qualche altra persona che ti farebbe soffrire. Tu non la vuoi più provare quella sofferenza ma dentro di te è come se non volessi liberartene. Forse aprirti maggiormente con la tua fidanzata attuale servirebbe ad alleggerire il peso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedete, dopo l'assassinio di mio padre che, ci crediate o no, va messo anche esso nelle umiliazioni della vita (a dire il vero quello è un poco tutto, perchè quando mi chiedono come mai io mi vergogno come un cane di dire che fu ucciso), ogni mia stagiione di vita è stata costellata  di umiliazioni di altri su di me. Amici che per sentirsi forti colpivano me in quanto ancora debole dalla perdita di mio padre (bella forza), ho iniziato a rapportarmi con la gente con la paura di finire umiliato dagli altri per sentirsi più forti di me, per evitarlo ho creato un complicato sistema di finzioni e di sicure della mia persona di modo che nessuno potesse fermirmi.
> Dopo il primo tradimento subito mi trovai davanti alle accuse purtroppo giuste della mia prima ragazza in cui si metteva in chiato che io non mi ero mai aperto nei suoi confronti (ottima scelta vista adesso).
> Con quella ragazza ero titubante sinceramente di aprirmi, però lei si conquistò la mia fiducia, purtroppo a lei dissi cose che a nessuno ho mai detto, dissi cose che potevano rimanere solo tra due persone almeno in buoni rapporti, solo tra due persone tra le quali anche se non si vedranno più potrà permanere un minimo di stima.
> Come stimare chi ti ha usato, chi ti ha umiliato e non ha voluto ammetterlo per orgoglio proprio se non dopo 2 anni, anni in cui ho provato a suicidarmi?
> Simy, io quando conosco una persona orgogliosa la evito come la morte, anzi prima la prendo per il sedere chiamandola orgogliona, perchè queste persone con questo piccolo difetto sono capaci di cose orribili.


Con certe sensazioni ti sento vicino, forse sei molto sensibile pure tu. Ti parlo del mio sistema di finzioni, che in certi casi, ha fruttato, in altri è stato la mia peggior prigione, come se io fossi costretto a scappare da un incendio con uno scafandro addosso. Il mio sistema di finzioni non fu volto ad impedire le ferite, anzi, fu costruito come una macchina fatta così: " Faccio di tutto per intuire le aspettative altrui, le esaudisco, loro mi ameranno e non mi faranno del male!". Il lato tristo della macchina fidati, è che quando vieni ferito, fai di tutto perchè nessuno se ne accorga. Aspetti che l'evento che ti ha ferito passi e tiri un sospiro di sollievo, è come rimanere sorridente mentre in realtà stai per schiattare.
L'orgoglio è davvero un mostro terrificante, mi dispiace Daniele, sul serio. L'orgoglio acceca la mente, obnubila il cuore, toglie di vista le cose veramente importanti, quelle da salvare, proteggere, custodire, preservare. 
Non ho mai capito che cosa nasconda l'orgoglio eh? Mi piacerebbe tanto saperlo.
Noto che le persone molto intelligenti, non hanno molto orgoglio, anzi si reputano sempre meno di quello che sono.
Sono persone che non hanno mai nulla da dimostrare.

Sulla seconda parte del tuo post penso sia stato per te una fatica immane ad aprirti, io però ho compreso una cosa, che trincerandomi dietro montagne di maschere, non ho mai permesso di mostrare la mia persona, creando una paura e diffidenza che si chiama paura di non venir accettato. 

Poi ho deciso di aprire e ho aperto.
Non è tantissimo sai che ho aperto?
Se leggo nel mio diario personale, c'è una data ben precisa, sarà poco più di un anno, il risultato strano Daniele è che non sempre mi riconosco, non sempre capisco perchè faccio o non faccio certe cose, mi sento perfino imprevedibile a me stesso.
Ogni tanto sono molto confuso, ma è evidente che tante cose di me stesse le ho capite qui dentro, il forum per me è stato un'ottima risorsa di conoscenza di me stesso.

Sono lì e mi dico: adesso provo a scrivere questo e riceverò tot risposte, invece magari innesco la reazione contraria a quella voluta...ma tant'è nessuno è perfetto eh?

Quindi Daniele non sprecare questa risorsa.
Fidati di una cosa, se hai una ragazza che ti ama sul serio, lei grazie ai suoi occhi speciali, vede i guai seminati da quell'altra, e potrebbe anche dirti, dai non importa Daniele, adesso mi spiego tanti tuoi atteggiamenti a dir poco esagerati, ma posso stare bene accanto a te, cercando di assumere certi atteggiamenti al posto di altri no? 

SO che sono idealista...lo so...ma Daniele, non sprecare mai nessuna risorsa...per piacere.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tu non la vuoi più provare quella sofferenza ma dentro di te è come se non volessi liberartene. Forse aprirti maggiormente con la tua fidanzata attuale servirebbe ad alleggerire il peso.


Mk, ci provai con lei e il risultato fu un bel paio di corna ed un trattamento post tradimento come se fossi io il traditore (non ho mai capito questo). Alla mia attuale fidanzata dirò solo quello che mi sento di dirle, che non è assolutamente tutto, anzi è solo una minima parte e così andrò avanti sino alla fine dei miei giorni. Due tradimenti mi hanno fatto comprendere una cosa, che bisogna avere fiducia solo di se stessi.
Del resto ho spedito la mail, molto calma, molto serena, senza offese, però l'unica stoccata c'è stata quando ho definito il rapporto con lei una inutility della mia vita, una cosa di cui potevo davvero fare a meno, perchè per due emozioni del cazzo ho dovuto soffrire come un cane, non ne vale assolutamente la pena neppure per il più bello degli amori.


----------



## minosse (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele io non ti conosco bene perchè scrivo in questo forum da poco tempo però leggendo qualcosa di te mi viene da chiederti se hai mai pensato di rivolgerti ad uno psicoterapeuta. Io credo che gli eventi che si sono succeduti nella tua vita non sono bruscolini, sono pesanti, molto pesanti e forse uscirne con le sole tue forze o con l'ausilio del forum non basta. Leggendoti dal di fuori, con animo distaccato ti posso assicurare che hai allenato la tua mente a pensarla in in certo modo e quando il cervello è allenato diventa molto difficile fargli cambiare idea. Lo psicologo serve proprio a questo: a spezzare  i fili dei ragionamenti errati che tessiamo quando subiamo dei traumi. Farsi aiutare è una grande prova di maturità e forza perchè un'analisi di noi stessi può essere dolorosa ma il dolore se finalizzata alla guarigione diventa più sopportabile.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Daniele io non ti conosco bene perchè scrivo in questo forum da poco tempo però leggendo qualcosa di te mi viene da chiederti se hai mai pensato di rivolgerti ad uno psicoterapeuta. Io credo che gli eventi che si sono succeduti nella tua vita non sono bruscolini, sono pesanti, molto pesanti e forse uscirne con le sole tue forze o con l'ausilio del forum non basta. Leggendoti dal di fuori, con animo distaccato ti posso assicurare che hai allenato la tua mente a pensarla in in certo modo e quando il cervello è allenato diventa molto difficile fargli cambiare idea. Lo psicologo serve proprio a questo: a spezzare  i fili dei ragionamenti errati che tessiamo quando subiamo dei traumi. Farsi aiutare è una grande prova di maturità e forza perchè un'analisi di noi stessi può essere dolorosa ma il dolore se finalizzata alla guarigione diventa più sopportabile.


Sono sotto psicoterapia, totalmente inutile, non c'è psicoterapeuta capace di passare anche solo la prima muragllia di difesa della mia mente e tutto quello che è stato creato da me è autonomo da me ormai. Vado dagli psicologi e mento, senza alcun pudore, sono stato capace di mentire anche in ospedale se per questo e simulare alcuni effetti collaterali di un farmaco. Lo faccio ormai senza bisogno di sforzarmi, è la mia mente che ha degli automatismi che si attivano in condizioni di pericolo ed io adesso sono tirato fuori dal mondo intero, praticamente isolato.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono sotto psicoterapia, totalmente inutile, non c'è psicoterapeuta capace di passare anche solo la prima muragllia di difesa della mia mente e tutto quello che è stato creato da me è autonomo da me ormai. Vado dagli psicologi e mento, senza alcun pudore, sono stato capace di mentire anche in ospedale se per questo e simulare alcuni effetti collaterali di un farmaco. Lo faccio ormai senza bisogno di sforzarmi, è la mia mente che ha degli automatismi che si attivano in condizioni di pericolo ed io adesso sono tirato fuori dal mondo intero, praticamente isolato.


Daniele la tua ragazza che funzione ha nella tua vita? 

Parli, ti apri/confidi con lei?



Buongiorno.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele la tua ragazza che funzione ha nella tua vita?
> 
> Parli, ti apri/confidi con lei?
> 
> ...


Mi confido fino ad  un certo punto, dopo mi blocco come sempre e di certe cose non parlo, semplicemente ci ho provato e non ci riesco, come chiedere ad uno zoppo di correre, non ce la fa.
Lei che funzione ha nella mia vita? La  reputo una bella persona ed è lei che mi ricorda che non tutto il mondo è quella merda che mi si è presentata davanti agli occhi per 20 anni.
Se dovessi uccidere ogni persona che ha voluto fare un guadagno dalle ie disgrazie sarebbe una strage (anche l'avvocato ha fatto la medesima cosa), quindi non vedo di buon occhio il prossimo.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono sotto psicoterapia, totalmente inutile, non c'è psicoterapeuta capace di passare anche solo la prima muragllia di difesa della mia mente e tutto quello che è stato creato da me è autonomo da me ormai. Vado dagli psicologi e mento, senza alcun pudore, sono stato capace di mentire anche in ospedale se per questo e simulare alcuni effetti collaterali di un farmaco. Lo faccio ormai senza bisogno di sforzarmi, è la mia mente che ha degli automatismi che si attivano in condizioni di pericolo ed io adesso sono tirato fuori dal mondo intero, praticamente isolato.


Se il paziente non collabora non ha senso la psicoterapia. Tu non desideri ancora fino in fondo farti aiutare. Che senso ha mentire allo specialista o simulare effetti dei farmaci Daniele? Tanto vale che tu non ci vada.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farmaci non ho bisogno più di dire niente per evitarli, ricordo che ho avuto relazioni allergiche ad  un paio di farmaci che si ritirano direttamente. Non ho mai capito perchè certi farmaci dovrebbero farti stare meglio mentre invece ti fanno stare fisicamente male. Cioè non mi risulta  che gli effetti negativi dellla chemio potessero far stare felici le persone ed  io con altri farmaci avevo effetti similissimi (tranne per uno).
Per il mentire mi viene naturale farlo, sono persone fuori da me e quindi con loro io non posso dire nulla, come ho detto è come chiedere ad uno zoppo di correre, inutile.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi confido fino ad  un certo punto, dopo mi blocco come sempre e di certe cose non parlo, semplicemente ci ho provato e non ci riesco, come chiedere ad uno zoppo di correre, non ce la fa.
> Lei che funzione ha nella mia vita? La  reputo una bella persona ed è lei che mi ricorda che non tutto il mondo è quella merda che mi si è presentata davanti agli occhi per 20 anni.
> Se dovessi uccidere ogni persona che ha voluto fare un guadagno dalle ie disgrazie sarebbe una strage (anche l'avvocato ha fatto la medesima cosa), quindi non vedo di buon occhio il prossimo.


Quindi lei e' la tua isola felice ... Danie', rinasci, per te e per la tua ragazza ... lo meriti tu ed anche lei, non farla scappare  .


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi lei e' la tua isola felice ... Danie', rinasci, per te e per la tua ragazza ... lo meriti tu ed anche lei, non farla scappare  .


quoto  mi dispiace davvero quando leggo ancora tutto questo dolore e questo risentimento in daniele, che è la stessa persona che poi in altri momenti scrive cose acute che mi fanno pensare molto. e non te lo meriti, daniele, di stare ancora così male.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Ma insomma l'hai spedita la mail?
Dai condividila no?


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Conte, l'ho scritta e spedita, ma non la pubblicherò, almeno non adesso, sono cose troppo personali.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, l'ho scritta e spedita, ma non la pubblicherò, almeno non adesso, sono cose troppo personali.


Immagino. Vediamo se ti risponde.:up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino. Vediamo se ti risponde.:up:


Ovvio che non risponderà e non mi importa neppure se risponde o no, sono certo che non lo farà.
Se rispondesse darebbe di sè una migliore immagine di quella che ho, anzi potrebbe farmi ricredere su metà delle mie idee su di lei. Ma siccome so di avere ragiione riguardo a lei e siccome so che lei poteva essere sincera come un ladro nella passata telefonata so anche come la prenderà.
Conte, la cosa peggiore è che lei in 3 anni ha fatto tutto quello che mi dava certezza di questi giudizi che ho dato di lei.


----------



## minosse (19 Febbraio 2011)

I farmaci antidepressivi sono competenza dello psichiatra e ti garantisco che funzionano, bisogna solo azzeccare quello giusto. C'è molta ignoranza in materia ma basta sapere che il nostro cervello funziona tutto con la chimica e questa può aiutare molto, basta non avere pregiudizi e avere fiducia. Daniele visto dal di fuori a me sembra che stai girando in tondo e se continui così ti trovi sempre allo stesso punto. Cerca di uscirne e prosegui per un'altra strada, fatti prendere per mano dalla tua nuova ragazza.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ovvio che non risponderà e non mi importa neppure se risponde o no, sono certo che non lo farà.
> Se rispondesse darebbe di sè una migliore immagine di quella che ho, anzi potrebbe farmi ricredere su metà delle mie idee su di lei. Ma siccome so di avere ragiione riguardo a lei e siccome so che lei poteva essere sincera come un ladro nella passata telefonata so anche come la prenderà.
> Conte, la cosa peggiore è che lei in 3 anni ha fatto tutto quello che mi dava certezza di questi giudizi che ho dato di lei.


Mah sai che tante volte penso che tu sia ancora innamorato perso di lei?
Ma appunto il tuo orgoglio ferito ti fa fare cose terribili e ridicole.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> I farmaci antidepressivi sono competenza dello psichiatra e ti garantisco che funzionano, bisogna solo azzeccare quello giusto. C'è molta ignoranza in materia ma basta sapere che il nostro cervello funziona tutto con la chimica e questa può aiutare molto, basta non avere pregiudizi e avere fiducia. Daniele visto dal di fuori a me sembra che stai girando in tondo e se continui così ti trovi sempre allo stesso punto. Cerca di uscirne e prosegui per un'altra strada, fatti prendere per mano dalla tua nuova ragazza.


Concordo.
Pare che la depressione funzioni come l'ipertensione.
Me lo disse la mia psichiatra. La depressione si cura solo con farmaci che appunto sistemano certe cose chimicamente.
Smetti di prendere il farmaco, torni con l'umore del depresso.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Pare che la depressione funzioni come l'ipertensione.
> Me lo disse la mia psichiatra. La depressione si cura solo con farmaci che appunto sistemano certe cose chimicamente.
> Smetti di prendere il farmaco, torni con l'umore del depresso.


Farmaco e psicoterapia. Il farmaco inizia il suo effetto solo dopo circa 3 settimane he si e' iniziato a prenderlo. La durata la decide lo psichiatra in base a come risponde nel tempo il paziente. Non e' necessario prenderli a vita.
E' molto dura uscirne, specialmente se il paziente non collabora. Ed e' dura per le persone che vivono con chi ne soffre.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Pare che la depressione funzioni come l'ipertensione.
> Me lo disse la mia psichiatra.* La depressione si cura solo con farmaci che appunto sistemano certe cose chimicamente.*
> *Smetti di prendere il farmaco, torni con l'umore del depresso.*


Il farmaco agisce sul sintomo, non guarisce la malattia. I farmaci servono per l'emergenza. Daniele avrebbe bisogno di riprendere il senso della vita. Non bastano né farmaci né psicoterapia.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il farmaco agisce sul sintomo, non guarisce la malattia. I farmaci servono per l'emergenza. Daniele avrebbe bisogno di riprendere il senso della vita. Non bastano né farmaci né psicoterapia.


*Il farmaco cura la malattia, la parola il malato.  *
(Vittorino Andreoli)


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il farmaco agisce sul sintomo, non guarisce la malattia. I farmaci servono per l'emergenza. Daniele avrebbe bisogno di riprendere il senso della vita. Non bastano né farmaci né psicoterapia.


Cosa ho detto io? scusa?
Anche gli anti ipertensivi agiscono così.
Smetti di prenderli, la pressione torna alta eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il farmaco agisce sul sintomo, non guarisce la malattia. I farmaci servono per l'emergenza. Daniele avrebbe bisogno di riprendere il senso della vita. *Non bastano né farmaci né psicoterapia*.



E quindi è senza speranze?


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E quindi è senza speranze?


No, diciamo che fatica a trovare la strada, ma sotto sotto la sta cercando.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Gran regalo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una notte di quasi venti anni fa.
> 
> E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.
> 
> ...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Sono un post-it fastidioso e molto puntuale. La mail la scrivo in questi due giorni perchè possa essere equilibrata e mandare il messaggio giusto, senza troppo rancore, anzi il più impersonale possibile, ma che ricordi anno per anno la cosa. In questo caso non mi si può denunciare per stalking, perchè tale non è ed io dentro mi sento meglio....ed è questo quello che conta.
> Marì, la mia ragazza sa che persona meticolosa sono sei impegno, è solo che mi impegnno davvero poche volte.



Se lei ha una coscienza, se lo ricordera', e piu' di una volta all'anno.
Se non ce l'ha, la tua mail cadra' nel vuoto.
Perche' senti il bisogno di recitare la parte del suo Super-io?
Meriti di essere solo te stesso, e di regalarti alla tua attuale compagna senza questo tuo "secondo lavoro" di coscienza altrui.

Altrimenti tu porti avanti una specie di "maledizione", una specie di Barbablu' al contrario, e danneggi pesantemente te stesso. 

Mi dispiace sentirti aggrappato al ricordo del torto di una stronza. Meriti l'esatto opposto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se lei ha una coscienza, se lo ricordera', e piu' di una volta all'anno.
> Se non ce l'ha, la tua mail cadra' nel vuoto.
> Perche' senti il bisogno di recitare la parte del suo Super-io?
> Meriti di essere solo te stesso, e di regalarti alla tua attuale compagna senza questo tuo "secondo lavoro" di coscienza altrui.
> ...


Ma infatti sai...io e Lothar siamo qui per liberarlo dalla "maledizione"....e per portarlo sulla via della "peneficazione" no?:mexican::mexican::mexican:
Ma per Daniele ci vorrebbe la maga ciavadora...quella che gli dicie...adesso qui...buono buono...scaccio via ogni dolore, ogni asprezza ed ira...a furia di frustate...stivaloni di cuoio neri, tacchi vertiginosi, capelli nerissimi a coda di cavallo...body nero in lattex, eccola inarca il sopraciglio sinistro.....

QUando sarà peneficato, lui sarà redento capisci?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti sai...io e Lothar siamo qui per liberarlo dalla "maledizione"....e per portarlo sulla via della "peneficazione" no?:mexican::mexican::mexican:
> Ma per Daniele ci vorrebbe la maga ciavadora...quella che gli dicie...adesso qui...buono buono...scaccio via ogni dolore, ogni asprezza ed ira...a furia di frustate...stivaloni di cuoio neri, tacchi vertiginosi, capelli nerissimi a coda di cavallo...body nero in lattex, eccola inarca il sopraciglio sinistro.....
> 
> QUando sarà peneficato, lui sarà redento capisci?


 
Conte lo posso dire.....Daniele ''du maron''con sta'email,ma basta.continui tutta la vita??Quello chissa'come ride quando la legge,intanto che si fa'cavalcare dal nuovo amico..e dice'' guarda sto'mona,invornito,che mi pensa ancora....''


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte lo posso dire.....Daniele ''du maron''con sta'email,ma basta.continui tutta la vita??Quello chissa'come ride quando la legge,intanto che si fa'cavalcare dal nuovo amico..e dice'' guarda sto'mona,invornito,che mi pensa ancora....''


Sai sai dire con una brutalità schiacciante delle colossali verità, sei coraggioso, pensa a quanti stan lì a indorarsi la pillola...
Infatti con sta mail, secondo me, Daniele si è solo fatto na figura di merda..


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte lo posso dire.....Daniele ''du maron''con sta'email,ma basta.continui tutta la vita??Quello chissa'come ride quando la legge,intanto che si fa'cavalcare dal nuovo amico..e dice'' guarda sto'mona,invornito,che mi pensa ancora....''


 Lothar.....non sei stato carino stavolta! 
Daniele ci sta ancora male...e cmq ognuno dal mio punto di vista ha il diritto di reagire alle situazioni come meglio crede! :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se lei ha una coscienza, se lo ricordera', e piu' di una volta all'anno.
> Se non ce l'ha, la tua mail cadra' nel vuoto.
> Perche' senti il bisogno di recitare la parte del suo Super-io?
> Meriti di essere solo te stesso, e di regalarti alla tua attuale compagna senza questo tuo "secondo lavoro" di coscienza altrui.
> ...


Come ogni giovane ragazza non ha coscienza, ha solo giustificazioni. QUante ragazze giovani si sono giustificate con un "tanto si vede che non era importante?", mentre una persona non va tradita solo se importante o no, andrebbe sempre rispettata.
Lei con me ha avuto molto, non vi dirò mai cosa, ma gran parte della sua sicurezza di sè dipendono da azioni mie, anzioni che nel mio io visto come è andata hanno avuto un costo devastante, il sentirmi usato ancora una volta come dispenser di qualcosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte lo posso dire.....Daniele ''du maron''con sta'email,ma basta.continui tutta la vita??Quello chissa'come ride quando la legge,intanto che si fa'cavalcare dal nuovo amico..e dice'' guarda sto'mona,invornito,che mi pensa ancora....''


"si fa cavalcare" non si può leggere, davvero


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> "si fa cavalcare" non si può leggere, davvero


Bhe considerando che lei è una vacca da monta direi che sarebbe più adatto che si fa montare dal torello di turno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe considerando che lei è una vacca da monta direi che sarebbe più adatto che si fa montare dal torello di turno.


cattivissimo te


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma*



Daniele ha detto:


> Come ogni giovane ragazza non ha coscienza, ha solo giustificazioni. QUante ragazze giovani si sono giustificate con un "tanto si vede che non era importante?", mentre una persona non va tradita solo se importante o no, andrebbe sempre rispettata.
> Lei con me ha avuto molto, non vi dirò mai cosa, ma gran parte della sua sicurezza di sè dipendono da azioni mie, anzioni che nel mio io visto come è andata hanno avuto un costo devastante, il sentirmi usato ancora una volta come dispenser di qualcosa.


Ti stai pentendo di averle fatto del bene?
Le hai dato tanto
Hai pagato tanto
Amen
L'universo non ne terra' conto, che tu scriva lettere o no, epitaffi, targhe, scritte in cielo.
Tu sei FERMO a tre anni fa.
Ma questo non ti rende migliore.
Perche' non ti godi la vita?????? Dai una sera usciamo
A CENA E BASTA visto che hai la morosa e ti faccio ridere io!


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Mi pento di aver crreduto che lei fosse una persona bella, se solo avessi pensato che lei potesse essere così meschina per come mi ha trattato dopo il tradimento l'avrei trattata come avrebbe meritato, cioè non da donna ma da parte per il tutto, atta solo ad uno scopo e basta.
Ho sbagliato altamente a darle rispetto a considerarla di più di una bambola gonfiabile.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti sai...io e Lothar siamo qui per liberarlo dalla "maledizione"....e per portarlo sulla via della "peneficazione" no?:mexican::mexican::mexican:
> Ma per Daniele ci vorrebbe la maga ciavadora...quella che gli dicie...adesso qui...buono buono...scaccio via ogni dolore, ogni asprezza ed ira...a furia di frustate...stivaloni di cuoio neri, tacchi vertiginosi, capelli nerissimi a coda di cavallo...body nero in lattex, eccola inarca il sopraciglio sinistro.....
> 
> QUando sarà peneficato, lui sarà redento capisci?



Ho avuto l'istinto di aiutarlo in tal senso ma purtroppo non c'e' feeling. A me piace l'uomo brutale che parla poco.

Posso proporgli un rito Jodorowskyano?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Vabe' hai sbagliato*



Daniele ha detto:


> Mi pento di aver crreduto che lei fosse una persona bella, se solo avessi pensato che lei potesse essere così meschina per come mi ha trattato dopo il tradimento l'avrei trattata come avrebbe meritato, cioè non da donna ma da parte per il tutto, atta solo ad uno scopo e basta.
> Ho sbagliato altamente a darle rispetto a considerarla di più di una bambola gonfiabile.


Mica avevi la palla di cristallo.
Non ti perdoni questo errore di valutazione?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto l'istinto di aiutarlo in tal senso ma purtroppo non c'e' feeling. A me piace l'uomo brutale che parla poco.
> 
> Posso proporgli un rito Jodorowskyano?


Magari funziona no...

"Ogni volta che ti presentarai in pubblico,prendi un cioccolatino,usa miele,e infilalo nell'ano.Sentirai di portare un escremento delizioso.Sarai felice di parlare in pubblico.Poi senza spiegazioni,offri a tua madre un cioccolatino e chiedile di mangiarlo...."


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Mica avevi la palla di cristallo.
> Non ti perdoni questo errore di valutazione?


Ho come l'impressione che sia l'esatto contrario invece; sotto sotto il nostro Dani sapeva bene con chi aveva a che fare......e forse non riesce a perdonarsi il fatto che nonostante ci fossero tutti i presupposti per essere tradito lui ha preferito infischiarsene........ed è stato tradito


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Mica avevi la palla di cristallo.
> Non ti perdoni questo errore di valutazione?


Non mi perdono di aver aiutati chi non meritava di essere aiutato. Semplicemente senza quello che ho fatto lei non sarebbe quella che è adesso e sarebbe alquanto più infelice. Chiedevo solo rispetto per il mio dolore, non ho chiesto molto, ma neppure quello che ricevuto, solo un "mi dispiace, ma adesso sfanculizzati!" e via.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che sia l'esatto contrario invece; sotto sotto il nostro Dani sapeva bene con chi aveva a che fare......e forse non riesce a perdonarsi il fatto che nonostante ci fossero tutti i presupposti per essere tradito lui ha preferito infischiarsene........ed è stato tradito


Non c'erano i presupposti davvero, è stato qualcosa di incredibile quando l'ho detto...dopo mesi ad altri.
Lei era in teoria una buona ragazza in teoria di buon animo, ho capito che è facile essere di buon animo se non hai nulla da guadagnare o da perdere, ma non mi ero reso conto che lei era capace di fare del male solo per guadagno.
Come avrà spento la coscienza? Con il volontariato, credendo che facendo del bene agli altri la sua colpa potrà venire meno.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma allora*



Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'erano i presupposti davvero, è stato qualcosa di incredibile quando l'ho detto...dopo mesi ad altri.
> Lei era in teoria una buona ragazza in teoria di buon animo, ho capito che è facile essere di buon animo se non hai nulla da guadagnare o da perdere, ma non mi ero reso conto che lei era capace di fare del male solo per guadagno.
> Come avrà spento la coscienza? Con il volontariato, credendo che facendo del bene agli altri la sua colpa potrà venire meno.


Chi ti dice che la tua attuale morosa sia diversa? A lei stai dando le stesse cose? 
....Alfiere in A4.... Sta a te.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'erano i presupposti davvero, è stato qualcosa di incredibile quando l'ho detto...dopo mesi ad altri.
> Lei era in teoria una buona ragazza in teoria di buon animo, ho capito che è facile essere di buon animo se non hai nulla da guadagnare o da perdere, ma non mi ero reso conto che lei era capace di fare del male solo per guadagno.
> Come avrà spento la coscienza? Con il volontariato, credendo che facendo del bene agli altri la sua colpa potrà venire meno.



Scusa, sicuramente l'hai già detto, ma la sua colpa quale sarebbe? Ti ha tradito. Okay. Ma c'è dell'altro, vero? Non ricordo bene la cosa del funerale di tuo nonno... o di suo nonno... non mi ricordo... Cos'è successo? E poi quale guadagno?


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che la tua attuale morosa sia diversa? A lei stai dando le stesse cose?
> ....Alfiere in A4.... Sta a te.


La mia attuale morosa ha anni in più dell'altra, ha molta più esperienza ed è conscia del fatto che il fatto che un uomo voglia la tua figa non vuol dire piacere a quel uomo. L'altra dava per scontato che un uomo che vuole fare sesso con lei provi piacere nella sue beltà, ma dico io, quale uomo piuttosto che fare da sè non si butterebbe su una ragazzetta a prescindere?



quintina ha detto:


> Scusa, sicuramente l'hai già detto, ma la sua colpa quale sarebbe? Ti ha tradito. Okay. Ma c'è dell'altro, vero? Non ricordo bene la cosa del funerale di tuo nonno... o di suo nonno... non mi ricordo... Cos'è successo? E poi quale guadagno?


Quintina, io ero orfano di padre e il funerale di mio padre era ancora molto nella mia testa e credo ci rimarrà, ero un ragazzino e certe cose non le riesci togliere. Lei voleva avere un volto amico a consolarla, voleva me perchè le ho sempre dato serenità e sicurezza, solo che non pensava minimamente al fatto che stava nascondendo a me una vicenda che mi avrebbe urtato in maniera orribile e che lo stava facendo con un funerale in mezzo. Io ho iniziato a stare male quando ho capito di essere stato usato per il suo bene, per il fatto che lei aveva bisogno di me perchè stava male, ma quando io sono stato male oltretutto per colpa sua non ho ricevuto neppure un "mi dispiace!" sincero! Solo accuse, solo cattiverie e mi pento di essere andato da lei alla morte di suo nonno. Io sono stato usato da molte persone che sapevano avessi delle fragilità per la morte di mio padre, non mi aspettavo che l'unica persona che conoscesse tutte le mie fragilità (perchè a lei le avevo confessate) mi avrebbe fatto questo in quel modo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> "si fa cavalcare" non si può leggere, davvero


Quintina non fare la suora...cosa c'e'di male???


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe considerando che lei è una vacca da monta direi che sarebbe più adatto che si fa montare dal torello di turno.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:Grande Daniele,cosi'si fa'..........che si fotta,tu ne trovi mille altre,mille volte migliori:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> "si fa cavalcare" non si può leggere, davvero


 terribile:unhappy:


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come ogni giovane ragazza non ha coscienza, ha solo giustificazioni. QUante ragazze giovani si sono giustificate con un "tanto si vede che non era importante?", mentre una persona non va tradita solo se importante o no, andrebbe sempre rispettata.
> Lei con me ha avuto molto, non vi dirò mai cosa, ma gran parte della sua sicurezza di sè dipendono da azioni mie, anzioni che nel mio io visto come è andata hanno avuto un costo devastante, il sentirmi usato ancora una volta come dispenser di qualcosa.


Talvolta l'orgoglio e' una brutta malattia... andrebbe buttato nel cesso quando diventa una cosa che ci porta solo effetti negativi.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> terribile:unhappy:


eh si segno della croce e due ave maria....quasi quasi vado in parrocchia a confessarmi....perche'una cosa cosi'....


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'erano i presupposti davvero, è stato qualcosa di incredibile quando l'ho detto...dopo mesi ad altri.
> Lei era in teoria una buona ragazza in teoria di buon animo, ho capito che è facile essere di buon animo se non hai nulla da guadagnare o da perdere, ma non mi ero reso conto che lei era capace di fare del male solo per guadagno.
> Come avrà spento la coscienza? Con il volontariato, credendo che facendo del bene agli altri la sua colpa potrà venire meno.


Guarda che le persone non sono bianche o nere Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Talvolta l'orgoglio e' una brutta malattia... andrebbe buttato nel cesso quando diventa una cosa che ci porta solo effetti negativi.


Lei ha dimostrato di aver sbagliato 2 anni dopo...ma se ci pensi bene sono stato da cani, ho cercado più volte di suicidarmi per avere una ammissione di colpa che sarebbe dovuta arrivare subito.
Invece solo giustificazioni sul suo operato e accuse sul mio.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Io ci vedo*



Sabina ha detto:


> Talvolta l'orgoglio e' una brutta malattia... andrebbe buttato nel cesso quando diventa una cosa che ci porta solo effetti negativi.


Anche un certo "delirio di onnipotenza", della serie "io ti ho creata, io ti distruggo". Ma anziche' distruggerla le sta dando la vita eterna. 
Se si "crea" la persona amata il minimo che ci torna indietro e' un mostro Frankestein cattivo e vendicativo.
Pet Cemetery...


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei ha dimostrato di aver sbagliato 2 anni dopo...ma se ci pensi bene sono stato da cani, ho cercado più volte di suicidarmi per avere una ammissione di colpa che sarebbe dovuta arrivare subito.
> Invece solo giustificazioni sul suo operato e accuse sul mio.


Io capisco il tuo dolore Daniele, e deve essere stato atroce visto tutto il rancore e odio che ancora porti con te. Ma devi lasciarlo qua e andare avanti con la tua vita accettando quello che ti e' accaduto perché indietro non si torna e fissarti su questi pensieri limita il tuo futuro.
Immagino che usi il forum come valvola di sfogo e spero vivamente per te che nella tua vita reale questi pensieri non girino spesso nella tua mente. Un abbraccio


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Anche un certo "delirio di onnipotenza", della serie "io ti ho creata, io ti distruggo". Ma anziche' distruggerla le sta dando la vita eterna.
> Se si "crea" la persona amata il minimo che ci torna indietro e' un mostro Frankestein cattivo e vendicativo.
> Pet Cemetery...


:up:

Lui ha "creato" il suo ideale di donna, ha amato una persona che era solo nella sua testa. 
Invece di prenderne atto e andare avanti vuole distruggere la persona reale per non essere stata come lui voleva che fosse.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Anche un certo "delirio di onnipotenza", della serie "io ti ho creata, io ti distruggo". Ma anziche' distruggerla le sta dando la vita eterna.
> Se si "crea" la persona amata il minimo che ci torna indietro e' un mostro Frankestein cattivo e vendicativo.
> Pet Cemetery...


Io le ho dato una mano che nessuna persona le avrebbe dato, ma l'ho fatto per lei e solo una cosa le avevo chiesto e lo avevo fatto chiaramente, se avesse provato qualcosa per altri o la voglia di svagarsi in altra maniera di lasciarmi prima, perchè io non avrei retto il colpo. Più chiaro di così.
Lei sapeva che io se avessi saputo del tradimento non sarei andato al funerale di suo nonno, non per cattiveria, ma per salvarmi, ovviamente al telefono sarei stato la persona più buona del mondo, ma lei mi ha nascosto una cosa per avere un tornaconto, un qualcosa che in certi momenti vale oro. Ha rubato con l'inganno la mia dolcezza e la mia calma, è un furto che è eccessivo.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Lui ha "creato" il suo ideale di donna, ha amato una persona che era solo nella sua testa.
> Invece di prenderne atto e andare avanti vuole distruggere la persona reale per non essere stata come lui voleva che fosse.


No, per non avere almeno rispettato la mia vita, di essere passata su di me per se stessa, come tutti prima di lei avevano fatto, ma la colpa maggiore è il sapere tutto di me, cosa che gli altri non sapevano considerandomi una persona forte.
Ci sono cose che non si fanno, ed anche se una persona non può capire il dolore di un altra deve prendere atto di esso e capire che se una azione le farà male non potrà rapportarla a se stessa. Ovvio che se mi avesse solo tradito sarei stato male, ma fino ad un certo punto, come la prima volta. E' la mancanza di rispetto di quello che ho vissuto io, mentre io ho avuto un rispetto per quello che era successo a lei incredibile. Non ho mai scherzato su investimenti o altro, quando siamo stati testimoni di un investimento ho cercato di renderle la cosa vivibile standole vicino, peerchè sapevo che in quella cosa vista lei avrebbe rivissuto il suo trauma.
Ma del mio trauma niente rispetto, solo per il suo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, per non avere almeno rispettato la mia vita, di essere passata su di me per se stessa, come tutti prima di lei avevano fatto, ma la colpa maggiore è il sapere tutto di me, cosa che gli altri non sapevano considerandomi una persona forte.
> Ci sono cose che non si fanno, ed anche se una persona non può capire il dolore di un altra deve prendere atto di esso e capire che se una azione le farà male non potrà rapportarla a se stessa. Ovvio che se mi avesse solo tradito sarei stato male, ma fino ad un certo punto, come la prima volta. E' la mancanza di rispetto di quello che ho vissuto io, mentre io ho avuto un rispetto per quello che era successo a lei incredibile. Non ho mai scherzato su investimenti o altro, quando siamo stati testimoni di un investimento ho cercato di renderle la cosa vivibile standole vicino, peerchè sapevo che in quella cosa vista lei avrebbe rivissuto il suo trauma.
> Ma del mio trauma niente rispetto, solo per il suo.


Daniele scusami,parlo sul serio,io seguo frettolosamente tutte le storie,l'hai scritto sicuramente ma io non lo so':
quanto tempo siete stati assieme??


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma secondo te*



Daniele ha detto:


> Io le ho dato una mano che nessuna persona le avrebbe dato, ma l'ho fatto per lei e solo una cosa le avevo chiesto e lo avevo fatto chiaramente, se avesse provato qualcosa per altri o la voglia di svagarsi in altra maniera di lasciarmi prima, perchè io non avrei retto il colpo. Più chiaro di così.
> Lei sapeva che io se avessi saputo del tradimento non sarei andato al funerale di suo nonno, non per cattiveria, ma per salvarmi, ovviamente al telefono sarei stato la persona più buona del mondo, ma lei mi ha nascosto una cosa per avere un tornaconto, un qualcosa che in certi momenti vale oro. Ha rubato con l'inganno la mia dolcezza e la mia calma, è un furto che è eccessivo.


Queste cose non sono successe anche a molte altre persone?
Eppure si va avanti.
Se ti penti di aver fatto del bene, pur se ingannato, non stavi VERAMENTE facendo del bene. 
Se vivi aspettando il SUO pentimento le stai dando un potere che non merita.
Ma che vita e'? Suicidarsi perche' una zoccoletta furba si e' approfittata? E' pieno il mondo! Ma tu stai facendo sì che queste persone lo governino!
Passi ore a parlare di lei e a fatica ti si strappa un commento sulla tua attuale compagna, che davvero non invidio.
Non fraintendermi, ma un uomo con una tale zavorra di dolore dev'essere difficile da gestire. 

Invece che sctivere di quella zoccola VIVI.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Post scriptum*



VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Queste cose non sono successe anche a molte altre persone?
> Eppure si va avanti.
> 
> Invece che sctivere di quella zoccola VIVI.




Non perdoni lei perche' non perdoni te stesso.
E guarda che a dare così tanto a una persona la si angoscia, perche' la posta diventa troppo alta.
Se tu l'avessi trattata NORMALMENTE (ne' da santa ne' da puttana) lei probabilmente si sarebbe comportata NORMALMENTE con te.
Ora assolviti e basta. L'importante e' imparare. 
Il resto sono pipp3 mentali. E ti danneggiano.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele scusami,parlo sul serio,io seguo frettolosamente tutte le storie,l'hai scritto sicuramente ma io non lo so':
> quanto tempo siete stati assieme??


£ anni di mio via vai da Roma continuamente. Una vita con una valigia sempre pronta e con il dubbio sul letto dove avrei dormito il giorno dopo. Durissima da fare ma credevo almeno che quella ragazza se non mi amasse almeno mi volesse un poco di bene, chiedevo poco, che finisse la nostra storia andava anche bene, anzi in assurdo lo avevo anche preventivato (mi dispiaceva l'idea, ma c'era). Permane il come lo ha fatto, il fatto che nonostante io fossi ferito ha deciso di farlo anche lei e la scusa che ha preso fu " se per colpa di altri hai perso anni di vita, perchè ti disperi tanto per quelli che ti ho fatto perdere io?". Non ho potuto studiare come volevo fare io, ho dovuto lavorare nel mentre perdendo quindi la possibilità di seguire le lezioni, sono diventato praticamente un ingegnere autodidatta, visto che senza lezioni ho superato tutti gli esami solo con la conoscenza mia presa dai libri e non speigata da nessuno.
Ho dovuto lavorare per aiutare mia madre nei momenti brutti, quando lo stato stesso ci ha dato contro. 
Anche adesso mi ritrovo a penare dietro a delle banche che hanno fatto uno brutto scherzetto a mia madre (cosa che per legge oltretutto non potevano fare), mi ritrovo a dover telefonare a numeri telefonici inesistenti per comprendere se nonostante tutto stiano facendo qualcosa dopo che sono stati pagati per farlo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si segno della croce e due ave maria....quasi quasi vado in parrocchia a confessarmi....perche'una cosa cosi'....


bravo, fai bene



ps 5 ave maria


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> £ anni di mio via vai da Roma continuamente. Una vita con una valigia sempre pronta e con il dubbio sul letto dove avrei dormito il giorno dopo. Durissima da fare ma credevo almeno che quella ragazza se non mi amasse almeno mi volesse un poco di bene, chiedevo poco, che finisse la nostra storia andava anche bene, anzi in assurdo lo avevo anche preventivato (mi dispiaceva l'idea, ma c'era). Permane il come lo ha fatto, il fatto che nonostante io fossi ferito ha deciso di farlo anche lei e la scusa che ha preso fu " se per colpa di altri hai perso anni di vita, perchè ti disperi tanto per quelli che ti ho fatto perdere io?". Non ho potuto studiare come volevo fare io, ho dovuto lavorare nel mentre perdendo quindi la possibilità di seguire le lezioni, sono diventato praticamente un ingegnere autodidatta, visto che senza lezioni ho superato tutti gli esami solo con la conoscenza mia presa dai libri e non speigata da nessuno.
> Ho dovuto lavorare per aiutare mia madre nei momenti brutti, quando lo stato stesso ci ha dato contro.
> Anche adesso mi ritrovo a penare dietro a delle banche che hanno fatto uno brutto scherzetto a mia madre (cosa che per legge oltretutto non potevano fare), mi ritrovo a dover telefonare a numeri telefonici inesistenti per comprendere se nonostante tutto stiano facendo qualcosa dopo che sono stati pagati per farlo.


Se hai fatto ingegneria cosi',che gia'e'tosta frequentando,complimenti.
Purtroppo Daniela hai trovato una donna troppa diversa da te,tu sei una persona a modo,con scrupoli,ideali,e lei era il contrario,se capisco.
A maggior ragione sei obbligato a fartene una ragione;poi Daniele dopo 24 anni,come nel mio caso,se saltasse il matrimonio,si'che sarebbe irreparabile.
Tu sei giovane e in gamba,hai una vita davanti,sfruttala.
Banche:io attualmente ho rapporti con cinque,sono una peggio dell'altra,ogni tanto vado la',minaccio e alle volte lo faccio di chiudere,e ammettono lo sbaglio..
Due anni fa',agli inizi della crisi,per avere indietro un fondo,ho dovuto minacciarli di andare la'con la Gdf!!
Stagli addosso,rompigli le palle,vedrai che cedono....ciao


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo Daniel*A*


E due :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E due :mrgreen:


amico ti cresce proprio il tempo......me ne presti un po'???


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

QUanto te ne serve ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Lei mi accusò di "avere rovinato tutto" e tutt'ora mi interrogo cosa significhi questo. lei mi ha tradito, lei mi ha chiesto il silenzio per il funerale di suo nonno obbligandomi così ad un danno mio, lei non mi ha aiutato dopo nel duro percorso di ricostruzione che per colpa sua dovevo rifare dopo averlo dovuto fare altre volte. Cosa ho rovinato io??? Cosa cazzo ho rovinato? Non sono stato zitto in silenzio da parte per farle prendere quanti più cazzi voleva per poi voler tornare con me (cosa che provò comunque a fare 6 mesi dopo???). Io non accetto a prescindere una persona che mi tradisce, non riesco a satarci, lo so e so che sono fatto in questo modo.
La maledico ogni giorno in cui ricordo le sue parole, in cui ricordo come mi fece sentire colpevole me per cose che non avevo fatto, mentre lei che era colpevole manco ci pensava alla puttanata che ha fatto.
Vero è che chi fa del male non vuole vedere le cose come stanno, e cioè che chi tradisce è un viscido pezzo di merda.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> QUanto te ne serve ? :mrgreen:


 posso averne due etti?:singleeye:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Lei mi accusò di "avere rovinato tutto" e tutt'ora mi interrogo cosa significhi questo. lei mi ha tradito, lei mi ha chiesto il silenzio per il funerale di suo nonno obbligandomi così ad un danno mio, lei non mi ha aiutato dopo nel duro percorso di ricostruzione che per colpa sua dovevo rifare dopo averlo dovuto fare altre volte. Cosa ho rovinato io??? Cosa cazzo ho rovinato? Non sono stato zitto in silenzio da parte per farle prendere quanti più cazzi voleva per poi voler tornare con me (cosa che provò comunque a fare 6 mesi dopo???). Io non accetto a prescindere una persona che mi tradisce, non riesco a satarci, lo so e so che sono fatto in questo modo.
> La maledico ogni giorno in cui ricordo le sue parole, in cui ricordo come mi fece sentire colpevole me per cose che non avevo fatto, mentre lei che era colpevole manco ci pensava alla puttanata che ha fatto.
> Vero è che chi fa del male non vuole vedere le cose come stanno, e cioè che chi tradisce è un viscido pezzo di merda.



Hai detto tutto tu. Lei e' stata una m3rda.
Ma mica ci stai insieme e quindi devi rielaborare tutto ogni giorno.
Te ne sei liberato. Hai fatto bene. 

Con il tuo atteggiamento stai solo dimostrando che una donna stronza e' indimenticabile.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Hai detto tutto tu. Lei e' stata una m3rda.
> Ma mica ci stai insieme e quindi devi rielaborare tutto ogni giorno.
> Te ne sei liberato. Hai fatto bene.
> 
> Con il tuo atteggiamento stai solo dimostrando che una donna stronza e' indimenticabile.


No, solo che uno shock vale più di mille momenti di amore, ma questo già lo sapevo prima. Le auguro di sognare quando fu investita almeno una volta a settimana...però credo che un buon nuovo investimento sarebbe ottimo per darle il terrore della strada, niente morte, sia ben inteso, solo il terrore già vissuto una volta ripetuto, per renderlo indelebile nel suo animo.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso averne due etti?:singleeye:


Sono venuti 2,20 signò......che faccio ? Lascio ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, solo che uno shock vale più di mille momenti di amore, ma questo già lo sapevo prima. Le auguro di sognare quando fu investita almeno una volta a settimana...però credo che un buon nuovo investimento sarebbe ottimo per darle il terrore della strada, niente morte, sia ben inteso, solo il terrore già vissuto una volta ripetuto, per renderlo indelebile nel suo animo.


Mentre scrivo questo post stò facendo tutti gli scongiuri e le macumbe del caso ovviamente.

Dani, se un giorno tutte le maledizioni che le hai lanciato arrivassero a destinazione......pensi che il tuo odio finirebbe o forse troveresti un nuovo modo per alimentarlo ?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (25 Febbraio 2011)

*Mi dispiace ma*



Daniele ha detto:


> No, solo che uno shock vale più di mille momenti di amore, ma questo già lo sapevo prima. Le auguro di sognare quando fu investita almeno una volta a settimana...però credo che un buon nuovo investimento sarebbe ottimo per darle il terrore della strada, niente morte, sia ben inteso, solo il terrore già vissuto una volta ripetuto, per renderlo indelebile nel suo animo.


Lo shock di mio marito non vale piu' dei mille momenti di amore. Eppure io sono una brutta persona. Ma mi levo il cappello per i miliardi di momenti speciali che ho vissuto con lui. E le cose belle lo rendono indimenticabile.
Se ci lasceremo portero' con me le nostre notti d'amore, il caffe' a letto, le piccole sorprese. 
E dei fidanzati prima idem. Chi e' stato str0nzo ha perso l'opportunita' di rimanere vivido nei miei ricordi. Ho solo il ricordo della felicita' di essermene liberata!


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Lo shock di mio marito non vale piu' dei mille momenti di amore. Eppure io sono una brutta persona. Ma mi levo il cappello per i miliardi di momenti speciali che ho vissuto con lui. E le cose belle lo rendono indimenticabile.
> Se ci lasceremo portero' con me le nostre notti d'amore, il caffe' a letto, le piccole sorprese.
> E dei fidanzati prima idem. Chi e' stato str0nzo ha perso l'opportunita' di rimanere vivido nei miei ricordi. Ho solo il ricordo della felicita' di essermene liberata!


Nel mio caso no, chi ha fatto lo stronzo permane nei miei ricordi solo per quanto di male ha fatto. Lei ha fatto in modo che cancellassi tutti i miei ricordi in base alla sua reazione al dopo, tutto era falso, nulla è mai stato vero, quindi tutte stronzate. C'è solo una cosa che di lei non ho buttato, una cosa che mi ricorda in assurdo un'altra cosa di me, ma che poco centra con lei nonostante tutto. Il resto, foto, lettere e quant'altro è stato fatto fuori. 

Se un giorno le mie maledizioni arriveranno al destinatario spero che lei si chiederà come mai tutto capiti a lei e non ad altri...non voglio che ripensi a che merda di persona è, voglio che pensi di essere buona, brava e senza colpe per stare anche peggio.
Lei ha colpito me, ed ha colpito mia madre che sapeva non avrebbe retto al mio malessere, conoscia di questo io la maledico sperando che tutto quanto di buono potrà fare nella sua vita si trasformi in uno schifo puntualmente.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mentre scrivo questo post stò facendo tutti gli scongiuri e le macumbe del caso ovviamente.
> 
> Dani, se un giorno tutte le maledizioni che le hai lanciato arrivassero a destinazione......pensi che il tuo odio finirebbe o forse troveresti un nuovo modo per alimentarlo ?


no, si incazzerebbe perchè lei ha trovato il modo per privarlo dello sfogo


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, si incazzerebbe perchè lei ha trovato il modo per privarlo dello *sfogo*


... da morbillo?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da morbillo?


magari!
quando rompe gli argini dan, più che dal morbillo sembra affetto da sifilide (vena di follia)


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E due :mrgreen:


No dico...TUba...adesso mi spieghi come hai fatto a fregare la foto di mia figlia...vuoi essere intubarato? Quella è la figlia del contepinceton XD...e quella è la foto dove fecero un can can della malora...


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dico...TUba...adesso mi spieghi come hai fatto a fregare la foto di mia figlia...vuoi essere intubarato? Quella è la figlia del contepinceton XD...e quella è la foto dove fecero un can can della malora...


 allora tu sei fantozzi


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina non fare la suora...cosa c'e'di male???


Ma cosa avete contro le suore eh? Luoghi comuni a iosa, che palle che noia...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma cosa avete contro le suore eh? Luoghi comuni a iosa, che palle che noia...


Ci hanno maltrattati da piccoli...
Ma come dici sempre tu...un fondo di verità c'è sempre eh?
In genere sono le inibite che danno dei porci agli uomini eh? Non le sensuali...anzi...quelle ti dicono...sei un uomo, capisco come sei fatto...e che cosa provi...tranquillo ci sono qua io...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora tu sei fantozzi


Sbagliato...
la figlia di fantozzi è questa Xd


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

io non sono suora ma l'espressione "si fa cavalcare" mi fa un brutto effetto


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io non sono suora ma l'espressione "si fa cavalcare" mi fa un brutto effetto


chettelodicoaffà


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io non sono suora ma l'espressione "si fa cavalcare" mi fa un brutto effetto


Maddai non è brutta...suvvia...
Più carina...
Un'amica ti telefona e ti chiede cosa stai facendo e tu...bella bella dici...sono a cavallo di uno...sarà perchè adoro alla follia quella situazione...maddai...

So che non sei suora...sei di sinistra:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci hanno maltrattati da piccoli...
> Ma come dici sempre tu...un fondo di verità c'è sempre eh?
> In genere sono le inibite che danno dei porci agli uomini eh? Non le sensuali...anzi...quelle ti dicono...sei un uomo, capisco come sei fatto...e che cosa provi...tranquillo ci sono qua io...


Ma le inibite sono semplicemente quelle che non la danno a tutti quelli che la chiedono? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma le inibite sono semplicemente quelle che non la danno a tutti quelli che la chiedono? :mrgreen:


No quelle che a parole dicono che a loro basta schioccar le dita e tutti cadono ai loro piedi, quelle che a parole hanno tutti che gliela chiedono...ma nei fatti...mi dispiace...non sono bone da niente...
e per giunta ti dicono...Ti è piaciuto?
Non hanno nessuna consapevolezza del loro potenziale erotico...
In genere sono anche quelle che parlano sempre in termini di "darla" o "non darla".


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci hanno maltrattati da piccoli...
> Ma come dici sempre tu...un fondo di verità c'è sempre eh?
> In genere sono le inibite che danno dei porci agli uomini eh? Non le *sensuali...anzi...quelle ti dicono...sei un uomo, capisco come sei fatto...e che cosa provi...tranquillo ci sono qua io*...


 questo è abbastanza vero.
le altre più che inibite magari sono più selettive


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è abbastanza vero.
> le altre più che inibite magari sono più selettive


Magari se la tirano...possono magari permetterselo...
Ma magari acneh per loro arrivano i tempi bui...in cui si vedono che gli uomini preferiscono decisamente altre a loro.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari se la tirano...possono magari permetterselo...
> Ma magari acneh per loro arrivano i tempi bui...in cui si vedono che gli uomini preferiscono decisamente altre a loro.


Continui a non capire il discorso. A certe donne non importano "gli uomini" , selezionano, scelgono.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In genere sono anche quelle che parlano sempre in termini di "darla" o "non darla".


Quelli sono discorsi che fanno gli uomini di solito :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari se la tirano...possono magari permetterselo...
> Ma magari acneh per loro arrivano i tempi bui...in cui si vedono che gli uomini preferiscono decisamente altre a loro.


 non ci saranno tempi bui avendo investito in valori che vanno al di là della giovinezza di un corpo.
in più ,la bellezza può essere eterna se si considera come armonia e benessere relativi all'età che si possiede.
l segreto è non pretendere di avere a quaranta l'aspetto della ventenne e trarne frustrazione.
che poi esisterà sempre la più bella e la più giovane,  per questo è importante come ti costruisci l'unicità che ti da sicurezza.
magari capisci meno gli uomini ma più te stessa


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci saranno tempi bui avendo investito in valori che vanno al di là della giovinezza di un corpo.
> in più ,la bellezza può essere eterna se si considera come armonia e benessere relativi all'età che si possiede.
> l segreto è non pretendere di avere a quaranta l'aspetto della ventenne e trarne frustrazione.
> che poi esisterà sempre la più bella e la più giovane, per questo è importante come ti costruisci l'unicità che ti da sicurezza.
> magari capisci meno gli uomini ma più te stessa


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci saranno tempi bui avendo investito in valori che vanno al di là della giovinezza di un corpo.
> in più ,la bellezza può essere eterna se si considera come armonia e benessere relativi all'età che si possiede.
> l segreto è non pretendere di avere a quaranta l'aspetto della ventenne e trarne frustrazione.
> che poi esisterà sempre la più bella e la più giovane,  per questo è importante come ti costruisci l'unicità che ti da sicurezza.
> magari capisci meno gli uomini ma più te stessa


Ne convengo pure io.
Come ti costruisci...vero.


----------

